# Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

Bin ja eigentlich eher Raubfischangler, da wir am Neckar aber auch einen sehr guten Bestand an auch großen Barben haben, würde mich mal interessieren ob es einem Boardie schon mal gelungen ist, bei Barben "den Meter" zu knacken.

Bei meinen Spinnfischexkursionen am Neckar komme ich ja auch immer wieder mal an Karpfenanglern vorbei. Was die teilweise als "Beifang" an Barben rausgezogen haben - meist mit Boilies, aber auch mit Partikeln -  verschlug mir echt den Atem.

Nun ist es ja sehr schwierig, nur vom angucken die genaue Größe eines Fisches abzuschätzen, ich bin mir aber relativ sicher dass da auch Fische dieser Größenordnung dabei waren.

Wäre natürlich für mich auch eine Herausforderung, mal gezielt auf "Meterbarben" zu fischen.

Also mit Barbengerät-, montagen-, und ködern gezielt auf Großbarben zu gehen, statt auf einen kapitalen Beifang beim Karpfenangeln zu warten oder das übliche Barbenangeln mit Futterkorb zu betreiben und dabei halt mal auf ne große zu hoffen.

Ist es bei Barben auch so wie z. B. bei Barschen, dass das Verhalten kapitaler Fische sich von dem kleinerer Artgenossen unterscheidet, so dass man durch Wahl des Angelplatzes, Geräts und Köders schon ein bisschen selektieren kann um vor allem die größeren Exemplare "auszusortieren"???

Oder bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sich durch die "Normalbarben" durchzuangeln und auf eine kapitale zu hoffen??

Würde mich freuen hier als "Nichtfriedfischexperte" von den Friedfischern beraten zu werden - jetzt kann man sich ja zurechtlegen, was man in der nächsten Saison alles ausprobiren möchte.


----------



## Laksos (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich glaube, wichtig ist, den Standort der Großen zu finden. Nicht immer, aber oft konnte ich feststellen, daß an einem Platz entweder fast nur kleine, nur mittlere oder eben nur Große zu finden sind. Ich war zumindest schon 2 mal "nah dran"....


----------



## taildancer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ne Meterbarbe!?
Hätte nicht gedacht das die überhaupt so groß werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Naja, sowas dachte ich mir schon fast)
Aber wie sieht dann der "Meterplatz" aus, also welche Unterschiede zu den Plätzen an denen man die "Normalos" fangen kann?

Bisher habe ich auf Barben meist an entsprechend strömungsreichen Plätzen gefischt, Wehr/Schleusenausläufe, Engstellen mit mehr Strömung etc....

Dabei bin ich aber (vielleicht auch weil ich mehr spinnfischen bin) noch lange nicht in die Nähe vom "Meter" gekommen.


----------



## HD4ever (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

habe mal live dem Drill und Fang einer 85er beiwohnen dürfen ....
war echt der Hammer in der starken Rheinströmung ....
selbst aber noch keine Barbe gefangen ... angel aber auch nie drauf ...
wollte ich eigendlich nach dem Erlebnis aber schon mal ändern... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> habe mal live dem Drill und Fang einer 85er beiwohnen dürfen


Jaja, ist wie mit dem Anglerboard, wenn man sich drauf einlässt, kann man leicht süchtig werden )


> angel aber auch nie drauf ...
> wollte ich eigendlich nach dem Erlebnis aber schon mal ändern...


So richtig gezielt habe ich das auch selten, meist habe ich meine Barben beim Pickern "nebenher" gefangen.

Und vor Jahren war ich berufsbedingt mal in Tübingen am Neckaroberlauf, da gabs ne Stelle wo man Barben mit der Fliegenrute fangen konnte, da waren die Größten zwar max. so um 3 Pfund, meist nur um 1 - anderthalb Pfund, an einer 5/6er Rute war das aber schon klasse))

Und nachdem ich die "Beifänge" der "Neckarkarpfenspezis" gesehen habe, juckts mich schon gewaltig!!

Aber ich möchte da so "geplant und informiert" wie möglich los und nicht einfah jetzt nur mal Barbenangeln in der Hoffung dassauch mal ne Große beisst .


----------



## petrikasus (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich glaube nicht daran, hier in Deutschland die "über-hundert"-Barbe zu fangen. 85-er gelten schon als wirklich Kapital. 
Zu den Standorten: Meine Erfahrungen zeigen, daß Barben in Trupps umherziehen. Manchesmal erwischt man einen Trupp "Kinderstube" von 20-40 cm, mal die 40-55-er und mal die darüber (am gleichen Standort).

In Spanien sind die Andalusischen Barben in Größen von 120 bis max. 140 cm zu fangen.:l


----------



## petrikasus (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Nachsatz: Selektieren kann man eigentlich nur über die Ködergröße. Imho Käsewürfel mit 1,5cm Kantenlänge. Die kleineren nuckeln dann nur daran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> In Spanien sind die Andalusischen Barben in Größen von 120 bis max. 140 cm zu fangen.


Neckar: 10 km
Spanien: 2000km + XX
Nönönö, da bleib ich lieber zu Hause für die Barben )))

Wie gesagt, man kann schlecht Größen nur vom Ansehen her schätzen, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher dass eingie der von mir gesehen Fänge zumindest nicht weit weg vom Meter waren.


----------



## barta (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

moin...also meine erfahrung sagt, dass man große barben suchen muss...wo kleine sind, sind nicht autom. große, kann aber immer mal sein, das 2-3 gute tiere mit den kleinen unterwegs sind...andere angelplätze habe ich jedoch dafür nicht aufgesucht... und JA, es gibt meterbarben! mein rekord liegt zwar bei 93, aber die 7cm sind ja nichmehr viel
achja...ich hab die besten barben auf aldigauda(am stück) gefangen...auf ner kleinen kiesbank 2m vor der hauptströmung...die kleineren beissen eher gerne auf madenbündel, was nicht heißen soll, dass die großen die maden verschmähen
is meiner meinung nach also ne glücks und gedultsache mit großbarben...

ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig beitragen

gruß

barta


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> Imho Käsewürfel mit 1,5cm Kantenlänge. Die kleineren nuckeln dann nur daran.


 Auch schon ausprobiert))
Da haben aber auch sowohl Barben der 3 - 5 Pfund - Klasse gebissen wie vor allem auch Döbel in allen Größen.

Da müsste man wahrscheinlich noch auf wesentlich größere Würfel ausweichen.

Inwieweit die dann noch überhaut angenommen werden???

Wie groß waren denn die größten Käsewürfel mit denen die Barbenspezis hier noch Fische gefangen haben???


----------



## Laksos (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Wie der "Meterplatz" aussieht? Schwierig. Alle Barben lieben starke Strömung. Die Großen anscheinend NOCH stärkere Strömung.
Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, daß das eine Frage des "Verdrängens" und von "Platzhirschmentalität" ist, auch wenn sie in gewissem Rahmen umherziehen. Wenn sich ein Rudel der Großen irgendwo wohlfühlt, bleiben sie dort länger und verscheuchen anscheinend die kleineren (Futterneid oder sonstwas). Oder deren schwerere Torpedokörper vertragen ganz einfach noch bischen mehr an starker Strömung. 
Es bleibt einem nichts übrig: Unbedingt nach und nach versch. Plätze antesten und sich die "Schwergewichtsarenen" merken.:g


----------



## barta (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

für große exemplare würd ich schon so 2,5-3cm kantenlänge nehmen... und en 3-5er haken reinziehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> für große exemplare würd ich schon so 2,5-3cm kantenlänge nehmen... und en 3-5er haken reinziehen...


Würdest Du oder hast Du schon (damit auch geangelt und auch gefangen??)??


----------



## barta (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

wie schon gesagt...meine größte liegt bei 93
natürlich habe ich das schon probiert und auch drauf gefangen...sonst würde ich das hier nicht posten, oder dazu schreiben, dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass...
also bei mir hats immer jut geklappt...was allerdings in letzter zeit an barben gefangen wird, ist SEHR lächerlich(ich hab dieses jahr auch nur barblinge um die 50 erwischt). entweder is da was schlimmes passiert, was die großbarben hat fast aussterben lassen, oder der niederrhein bringt einfach nichts hervor... ich komme ja gebürtig aus monheim und habe auch dort meine besten barben gehakt... was sagen denn die "monnemer jungs" dazu? ich sag dazu nur "gut oedstein"... kaum angeldruck, durchschn. 5-10 barben am tag und davon über die hälfte um die 80... oft ne 90er dabei gewesen...sind diese zeiten jetzt gänzlich vorbei? darf ich in meinen jungen jahren schon sagen, wir haben früher(vor 4-5jahren) VIEL besser gefangen?! das wär ja arm...


----------



## petrikasus (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich denke, die größeren Barben stehen eher in der prallen Strömung, als an der Strömungskante. An den Stellen in NRW am Rhein fische ich mit 80-120g Futterkörben. Diese werden aber regelmäßig an die Strömungskante gedrückt.
Für 2006 werde ich mir die Krallenfutterkörbe mit größerem Durchmesser anfertigen lassen (120g Blei, 4cm Durchmesser, 8cm Länge), die kann man beim Hersteller ab 20 Stück bekommen. Damit geht dann eine Rute in die Hauptströmung. Durch die Kralle sollten die 120g am Grund bleiben und durch die Form dürfte der Strömungsdruck nicht zu hoch werden. Insgesamt habe ich dann ca. 180g Gewicht, die ich mit meinen Ruten noch bewältigen kann.


----------



## barta (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

also ich habe immer ohne futterkorb und nur mit 60gr gefischt....rollen lassen bringt die besten bisse hervor
wer sowas hat, sollte mal mit ner stellfischrute und nem brocken käse innem strudel testen...so hat mein opa vor 15jahren digge klopper gefangen...für mich ist diese methode allerdings nichts
aber...versuch macht klug


----------



## Laksos (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Manche nehmen auch Brandungsbleie, da gibt's ja auch schöne Krallenbleie, und 'nen Futterkorb kann man separat davorschalten. Die Hakengrößen der Angler variieren da wohl. Ich angele sehr gern ultralight mit Winkelpicker, auch im großen Strom. Allerdings immer wenigstens mit 'nem Minifutterkorb 10g. Klar, daß die Montage dann unweigerlich an die Kante gedrückt wird. Aber auf dem Weg bis dahin .... Und manchmal dann an der Kante selbst ... Da nehme ich keine supergroßen Haken. Da hat man auch Chancen auf andere Fische wie Monsterbrassen, Flundern etc. (wenn man das will). 
Andere haben eben 'ne andere Philosophie. Bei Herbert alias Hakengröße1 z.B. ist sein Name ja Programm ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Bei den Wurfgewichten mit dem Futterkorb ist das ja schon eher Brandungsangeln ))
Da würde ich persönlich eher zur 60 - Gramm - Variante neiden.

Aber es scheinen ja mehr oder weniger einige davon auszugehen:
Je mehr Strömung, desto größer Barbe
Je größer Köder, desto größer Barbe

Wären ja schon mal zwei Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Meine 73-ger vom Anfang des Jahres fing ich in der vollen Strömung des Rheins auf einen großen Haken bestückt mit Frühstücksfleich und einem Käsewürfel davor und zwei halben Wurmstückchen, damit das noch weichere Fleisch nicht runter gespült wird. So hält der Hakenköder zumindest eine kurze Zeitlang in großer Strömung.

Zu der Zeit wartete ich auf meine Freilaufrollen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich gerade mal im Wagen war, um mich mal kurz aufzuwärmen und eine Lunte zu rauchen und genau da kam der Biss. Da die Bremse wegen der heftigen Strömung recht hart eingestellt war, habe ich es dann noch so gerade eben geschafft, vom Wagen an den hlb umgerissenen Rutenständer zu kommen und die Rute zu packen, bevor sie in Goch landet. #q 

Viele dumme Fehler, aus denen man lernt.:g 

Der anschließende Drill war allerdings nicht gerade das, was ich von Barben bisher gehört habe, lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Wasser im Frühjahr noch recht kalt war, sie wirkte eher träge - kraftvoll aber doch träge.


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

also ich würde Feeder. Nimm nen sehr sehr grobes Futter mit vielen Partikeln dann sind die kleinen Schnell satt so ne große Barbe kann viel essen. Als Köder würde ich entweder nen riesen Madenbündel am 1/0 Haken versuchen wenn es die dann noch dünndrahtig gibt oder nen 1/0 er Aalhaken mit 1 oder 2 Tauwürmern oder halt nen Käsewürfel mit ca. 3-4cm Kantenlänge ich weiß das is heftig aber so bleiben die kleinen aus:q


----------



## Fabio (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Jaja, barben sind schon tolle Fische. Meine Grösste mit 65cm fing ich  drei meter vom ufer oberhalb eines Kraftwerks mit der Feeder und Maden. Seltsamerweise waren mit mehr Maden am haken die Barben etwas kleiner, aber wahrscheinlich nur Zufall . 
hat wer vielleicht ein paar Fotos von Kapitalen um die 90cm+ gerade parat?

lg Fabio


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

ich hab leider kein Bild von meiner 93er barbe hab mein Fotohandy erst nen Tag später bekommen*ohhhwieeeee schaaaade*
Meine besten Barbenplätze sind Außenlurven relativ mittiger bzw. am Ende oder der Anfange einer innen kurve da hier meist Kies als Untergrund is und das lieben die Barben also such mal so stellen und guck ob die Glück hast und dort Barben sitzen


----------



## HEWAZA (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

93er Barbe???


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

ja 93cm
geffedert mit nem großen Madenbündel allerdings hab ich nich mit sowas gerechnet so konnte ich von Glück reden das meine Schnur gehalten hat und ich meinen Karpfenkescher dabei hatte. Die größe war früher hier an der Mosel nix besonderes hier wurden schon Barben um die 115cm gefangen wenn man den älteren hier glauben schnenkt. Aber die Barbe schwimmt wieder


----------



## HEWAZA (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

NaJa, Respekt und dann mal ein Dickes Petri Heil. PS: Die 93er müsste etwas über 15 Pfund gehabt haben.Wann hast du den das Geschoss gefangen?GrußHEWAZA


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> hier wurden schon Barben um die 115cm gefangen


Genauso sowas will ich ))


----------



## Fabio (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

115cm, Da wird ja jeder Hecht-und Karpfenangler blass vor neid^^
Ich werd 2006 zum grössten teil wahrscheinlich auf Barben ausrichten, da bin ich mal gespannt wie nahe ich da ran komme


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

allerdings waren die 115cm auch schon vor ca. 25Jahren da war das noch ganz anders da haben die in einer Nacht fast nen Zentner Barben gefangen

mit em gewicht hab ich kp aber ich denke die wird so um die 7kg -8kg gehabt habn also schon nen Brummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

So, dann mal zusammen fassen:
Stellen eher mit starker Strömung, daauch eher in der Strommitte als am Rand.
Köder lieber ein Stück zu groß als zu klein
Als Köder Käse, Würmer oder Frühstücksfleisch

Bleibt noch die Frage nach der besten (Jahres)Zeit für die Meterbarbe.

Eure Erfahrungen??


----------



## Laksos (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

"Summer, hotter than July!":m 

Und schöner starker Sonnenschein, wo sonst andere Fische eher weniger beißen. Klingt komisch, habe es aber sehr oft so erlebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich hab Barben bisher am besten immer im Spätherbst gefangen.
Allerdings noch weit vorbei am Meter :-((


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

meine gröste war knappe 70#6 nicht ganz


----------



## petrikasus (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Die meisten behaupten nachts und noch besser in der kalten Jahreszeit. Das deckt sich aber nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich habe nachts noch keine einzige Barbe erwischt (klar - man wechselt dann eher auf Aal und Zander) und im Winter ist man nicht so oft unterwegs. Trotzdem habe ich die meisten Barben tagsüber gefangen.


----------



## barta (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

also ich hab fast alle meine großen im hochsommer(kurz nach der laichzeit gehts los) zur nachmittagszeit gefangen(14-17uhr). die zeit ist genau richtig, wenn du halb nackt am ufer sitzt, dein t-shirt um den kopp gewickelt hast, gegen die erbärmliche hitze und dich nach nem kalten bier im schatten sehnst...dann is das wasser in der regel immer sehr produktiv gewesen.
ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, seit in monheim die lächerliche "buga" auf dem weg zu der stelle hingeklatscht worden ist(ca.5jahre), war ich da nichtmehr und hab auch keine barbe mehr über 80 haken können
nachts hab ich noch nie ne barbe gefangen, auch wenn das madenbündel draußen geblieben ist...in der dämmerung hatte ich bisher immer meine letzten barben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Also am ehesten tagsüber und im Sommer??


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Also am ehesten tagsüber und im Sommer??


 
Also meine war im kalten Frühjahr gegen 21:00 Uhr. Wie gesagt, habe mich gerade im Wagen kurz aufgewärmt, weil ich durchgeschnattert war. 

Scheint allerdings nach dem, was ich über Barbenfänge dieses Jahr lesen könnte, eher die Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Fabio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab fast alle meine großen im hochsommer(kurz nach der laichzeit gehts los) zur nachmittagszeit gefangen(14-17uhr). die zeit ist genau richtig, wenn du halb nackt am ufer sitzt, dein t-shirt um den kopp gewickelt hast, gegen die erbärmliche hitze und dich nach nem kalten bier im schatten sehnst...dann is das wasser in der regel immer sehr produktiv gewesen.



@barta: Wie recht du doch hast , ich hab selten so eine verbrannte Nase gehabt ^^

Aber trotzdem hab ich auch bei Dunkelheit, sogar um 3 uhr früh bei regen noch Barben erwischt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Was haltet Ihr denn davon, mal ne Aktion draus zu machen, damit nächstes Jahr ein Boardie die Meterbarbe erwischt??
Wir haben ja einige Gewässer in denen man mit Sicherheit solche Fische fangen kann, wenn man die Posings hier so liest (Rhein, Mosel, Neckar habe ich bisher rausgelesen).

Dann könnte man doch die verschiedenen Methoden auch an den verschiedenen Gewässern ausprobieren und nächstes Jahr dann gezielt versuchen die "Meterbarbe" zu fangen.

Wir haben ja hier das Forum, in dem man alles planen und besprechen kann.

Wäre da einer/mehrere von Euch dabei??


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr denn davon, mal ne Aktion draus zu machen, damit nächstes Jahr ein Boardie die Meterbarbe erwischt??
> Wir haben ja einige Gewässer in denen man mit Sicherheit solche Fische fangen kann, wenn man die Posings hier so liest (Rhein, Mosel, Neckar habe ich bisher rausgelesen).
> 
> Dann könnte man doch die verschiedenen Methoden auch an den verschiedenen Gewässern ausprobieren und nächstes Jahr dann gezielt versuchen die "Meterbarbe" zu fangen.
> ...



klar warum nicht bin dabei#6#6 das ist eine gute idee#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Wenn da genügend Leute zusammen kommen sollten, werde ich dazu nen Extrathread aufmachen.
Also immer her mit den Freiwilligen))
Denkt aber dann auch dran, dass Ihr Euch da regelmässig mit einbringen müsst, wenn das klappen soll.
Vielleicht können wir dann an den verschiedenen Flüssen auch mal so ne Art Seminar/"Gemeinschaftskapitalbarbenangeln" oder so hinkriegen.


----------



## Fischdödl (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich wäre auch dabei #6


----------



## HEWAZA (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr denn davon, mal ne Aktion draus zu machen, damit nächstes Jahr ein Boardie die Meterbarbe erwischt??


Da habt ihr euch aber hohe Ziele gesetzt!Neuer Weltrekord: BarbeFänger: Tony GibsonFangdatum: 08.10.2004Gewässer: Great Ouse, England Länge: 100 cm Gewicht: 18 Pfund 240g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Weser habe ich auch schon von guten Barbenfängen gehört, hier aber bisher noch nix gelesen.
Wie siehts da eigentlich mit Barben an der (Ober)Elbe aus???

Und gibts weiterer (bekannte) gute Barbenflüsse??


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@ hewaza:
Naja, sonst lohnts sichs ja auch nicht, wenn man keine hohen Ziele hat)
Zudem denke ich einfach, das bei soner Aktion über ein Jahr gesehen viel an Praxisinfos zusammen kommen wird - unanhängig davon ob die Barbe dann letztlich einen Meter hat oder nicht.


----------



## Fischdödl (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Wir haben hier in Bonn auch eine Top-Barbenstelle.Da habe ich schon einige große um die 60-70 cm gefangen.Die ganz große wollte bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## HEWAZA (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@ Thomas:Hast natürlich recht, ich bin nur etwas verwundert wie locker man hier über 90er-Aufwärtsbarben diskutiert. Ich glaube die meisten würden sich ins Höschen machen wenn sie so ein Monster zum erstenmal auftauchen sehen.Aber trotdem ein Petri HeilGrußHEWAZA


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> Ich glaube die meisten würden sich ins Höschen machen wenn sie so ein Monster zum erstenmal auftauchen sehen.


Da gehöre ich mit Sicherheit auch zu den "Höschenmachern" ))
Wenn ich aber das Potential bei uns am Neckar sehe, muss da einfach was zu machen sein.
Warum soll ich das aber alleine angehen, wenn ich hier ein großes Forum habe, wo ich mir alle Tipps holen und verschiedene Sachen dann übers Jahr auch ausprobieren kann??
Und wo andere an anderen Gewässern auch ausprobieren, so dass man mit der Zeit ne schöne Praxisdokumentation zusammen kriegen kann???
Von "normalen" Anglern statt von "Experten"??

Würde mir gut gefallen wenn das hinhauen könnte.


----------



## Profi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> ja 93cm
> . Die größe war früher hier an der Mosel nix besonderes hier wurden schon Barben um die 115cm gefangen .


 
....naja...... ???!!! 

Wenn man sich als beispiel die Blinker-Hitparade anschaut, fällt auf, dass in den letzten Jahren keine Barbe auch nur annähernd solche Ausmaße erreicht.

Gut, 93er wirds wohl geben (selbst das ist ja schon gigantisch), aber eine Ü100 kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen
Ab 80cm scheint die Luft seeeehr dünn zu werden.

Bin aber nicht unbedingt der barbenspezi, da mein Ziel der 2m Hecht ist .... - sorry, musste sein !


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> Wenn man sich als beispiel die Blinker-Hitparade anschaut


Solche Zeitschriftenhitparaden (nicht nur Blinker) halte ich aus verschiedensten Gründen für nicht übermässig seriös und zuverlässig.
Aber wenn es einfach den "Meter" zu knacken, wärs ja auch langweilig und letztlich umsonst.


----------



## Profi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@Thomas

Das war ja nur als Anhaltspunkt gedacht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Größe eher noch etwas übertrieben wird, statt verringert, kann man sich schon ein Bild machen, wo die Grenze liegt.

Ich jedenfalls halte einen Meter für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> Ich jedenfalls halte einen Meter für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


99cm wäre für mich auch schon der Oberhammer ))


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> 99cm wäre für mich auch schon der Oberhammer ))




und ne traum barbe#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Mitmacher wären bis jetzt aber nur (ausser mir):
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl 
Büschen mager :-(


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gibts weiterer (bekannte) gute Barbenflüsse??



Moin zusammen,

ich fände es richtig klasse, wenn sich hier der ein oder andere Boardie einbringen würde, der regelmässig an der Altmühl in unserem lieben Freistaat |uhoh: fischt.

Ich habe dort immer sehr viele und auch gute Barben landen können.
Sieht man einmal in die Blinker-Hitparade (zumindest war dies noch vor ein paar Jahren so), findet man dort auch regelmässig kapitale Fische aus der Altmühl- auch und vor allem Barben.
Jetzt aber nicht direkt wieder auf´m "Blinker" rumhauen, nä?!? War nur eine Anmerkung #h...

Meine grösste hatte dort jedenfalls knappe 10 Pfd., gefangen auf einen weissen Twister *staun*

Übrigens würde ich mich auch sehr gerne an der "Meter-Aktion" nächstes Jahr beteiligen. Habe ja als Hausgewässer unseren "River Rhino" direkt vor der Haustür mit ein paar wirklich guten Stellen :q

In diesem Sinne,

Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Also, dann die aktualisierte Liste:
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> gefangen auf einen weissen Twister *staun*


Wäre vielleicht auch mal nen Versuch wert, den ich hab auch schon mehrere (eher große, aber weit weg vom Meter) Barben auf Fetzen gefangen.
Vielleicht könnte das ja der "Meterbarbenselektivköder" sein??
Hab auch schon Barben auf kleine Bleikopfspinner beim Barschangeln erwischt (abr dabei auch kleine).


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

ich würd mitmachn bin dann der Moselmann und jenachdem vielleicht auch der MainzGonsenheim.
@HEWAZA
es wurden zu 100% schon größere Barben gefangen aber es will ja nich jeder das jeder ich sage das jetz mal so "trottel" sich an das Gewässer setzt und jede Barbe mitnimmt. Bei uns angeln nich viele gezielt auf Barbe. Ich denke das dieser Fisch von der größe her nen Stückn kleiner is als die bis jetzt gefangene größte "normale" Barbe. Wie gesagt ich kann das nich bestätigen aber in D hat man auch das Potential um auf Barben zu angeln die auch durchaus so groß werden können.

also ich hab auch schon mal gehört das man Barben realtiv gut mit Futterkorb un Fischfetzen fangen kann 
also das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Fabio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Dann möchte ich mich als Wiener Fraktion ,an der Donau,an der Aktion Meterbarbe beteiligen. Wär schon toll wenn wir den Briten ein bisschen Konkurrenz machen könnten


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Aktualisierte Liste:
DerStipper 
Fabio 
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dann die aktualisierte Liste:
> AndyAusMonheim
> Barbenflüsterer
> Fischdödl
> Thomas9904






suppppperrrrrrr und es werden bestimmt noch mehr werden#6#6#6#6
los leute anmelden hop hop#6


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas
> 
> Das war ja nur als Anhaltspunkt gedacht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Größe eher noch etwas übertrieben wird, statt verringert, kann man sich schon ein Bild machen, wo die Grenze liegt.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls halte einen Meter für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


 
das mit den 115cm Barben is ja auch schon über 20Jahre her


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

wie geht denn das dann mit der Aktion jeder an seinem Flüsschen und dann geguckt wie es funzt und wo es funzt?


----------



## spin-paule (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Hihi,
habe dieses Jahr auch einige Barben 60-75cm gefangen. Ist eigentlich nicht so mein Zielfisch, aber Lars DA kennt da eine gute Strecke am Rhein und hat sie mir gezeigt. Ab und zu kann ich meinen Bewegungsdrang zügeln und hau 2 Ruten auf Grund. Wie eine 3/4 Meter Barbe im Strom abgeht ist ungeheuerlich. Insofern gehöre ich wahrscheinlich auch zu der Nasse-Hosen-Fraktion wenn´s mal an die Meterklasse geht....
Im Übrigen bin ich mir sicher, dass der Rhein solche Größen bietet und das man durch eine entsprechende Köderwahl die "kleineren" etwas ausklammern kann. Einen "Großbarben-Thread" würde ich begrüßen und sofort zu meinen Favoriten hinzufügen. 
Barbus barbus... servus!
Spin-Paule


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> wie geht denn das dann mit der Aktion jeder an seinem Flüsschen und dann geguckt wie es funzt und wo es funzt?


Ich stell mir das so vor:
Einen neuen Thread aufmachen, darin kann jeder dann sein Gewässer, seine Methode, seine Erfahrungen beschreiben.
Aus diesr Grundlage kann man dann verschiedene Plätze, Köder, Methoden etc. nacheinander an verschiedenen Gewässern abtesten, um festzustellen ob bestimmte Methoden/Köder etc. fischart- oder nur gewässerspezifisch sind.

Selbstverständlich wird man dabei den "Meter" wahrscheinlich nicht knacken, ebenso werden wahrscheinlich viele kleine(re) Barben gefangen.

Was man da aber rauslesen kann, wenn so ne Aktion über ein Jahr läuft ist mit Sicherheit welche Methoden/Gewässer/Köder/Montagen eher große als die kleineren Fische bringen.

Dazu müssten wir dannn auch nen entsprechenden "Auswertungsbogen" anfertigen, um das möglichst vergleichbar zu machen.

Deswegen habe ich ja gesagt, dass das nur geht, wenn eine genügende Anzahl an Leuten auch aktiv mitmacht.

Und man übers Jahr gesehen die gesamten Infos dann sozusagen zusammenträgt, um so ne Art "Leitfaden" zum Fang großer Barben zu bekommen.


----------



## vertikal (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Wir fangen die Barben in der Lenne bei Hagen fast ausschließlich auf Käsewürfel von ca. 2 cm Kantenlänge. Die werden von kleineren Exemplaren (2-3 Pfund) genau so gerne genommen, wie auch von den Größeren. Rekord meines Freundes lag bislang bei 13 Pfund. Länge leider unbekannt.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Thomas ich hab meiner frau gesagt sie soll sich anmelden und was soll ich dir sagen ;+ sie macht esssss #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Also, dann die aktualisierte Liste:
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Bin selbstverständlich auch dabei #6#6#6#6


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas ich hab meiner frau gesagt sie soll sich anmelden und was soll ich dir sagen ;+ sie macht esssss #6#6#6




Tzääääääääää unmöglich dieser Mann :q:q#d#d


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

hmm.. also ich habe bisher nur eine einzige Barbe bei uns in der Vils gefangen die hatte 55cm. Mein Kumpel hat bereits eine mit 70cm gefangen.
Es gibt auch die Geschichte von einer 17pfündigen Barbe aus der Vils in den 1970er Jahren die unser Postbote mitten im Dorf gefangen hat. 

Was da konkret rumschwimmt weiß ich nicht - aber wenn dieses Bächlein 5 Pfündige Aale zum Vorschein bringt, warum nicht auch fette Barben  

Ich werde aufjeden Fall eure Aktion sher gespannt verfolgen und beim Aalangeln in der nächsten Saison mal eine Rute den Großbarben opfern.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				FräuleinRotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Tzääääääääää unmöglich dieser Mann :q:q#d#d




jahhaaaaa weist du doch mein herzchen:l:l:l ich liebe dich:l:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Also, dann die aktualisierte Liste:
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904


----------



## forellenudo (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Bin natürlich mit meinem Sohn auch dabei#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Also, dann die aktualisierte Liste:
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar

PS: Schreibt mal bitte auch Euer Gewässer dazu, danke)


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

jo weil das is halt kacke das ich kein Auto hab und so nich an andere Flüsse fahren kann aber wenn ihr an die Mosel kommt mach ich mit.
Aber ich werde auch so mitmachn und halt andere Plätze hier testen kann halt nur nich gut rumreisen


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den 115cm Barben is ja auch schon über 20Jahre her


Seen Nessie lately? :q 

Also im Ernst, eine Barbe >1m dürfte zu "eutrophen" Zeiten drin gewesen sein, heute wird man als Angler solch ein Ungetüm wohl eher selten zu sehen bekommen.

Es gibt im Rhein genug Stellen, wo man die 80cm locker knacken kann, die letzten großen Barben hatten wir - beim Spinnfischen.
Wir hatten schon 70+ Barben auf GuFi - so unglaublich das klingt.

Ihr könnt es ja gerne auf große Barben versuchen, ich werde mich daran aber nicht beteiligen. Das überlasse ich anderen.

BeeJay


----------



## forellenudo (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Bei uns ist es der Rhein und die Sieg#6 

http://img356.*ih.us/img356/9994/groe6hw.jpg

http://img392.*ih.us/img392/5324/ch9mj.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Hört sich bei BeeJay an als ob das sehr platzabhängig wäre.
Dass Barben solche "Riesenkunstköder" nehmen habe ich bei uns im Neckar trotz gutem Barbenbestand und dass ich relativ häufig am "gummieren" bin aber noch nicht erlebt.
Scheint vielleicht doch den Versuch wert, das mit Fetzen zu probieren???


> Ihr könnt es ja gerne auf große Barben versuchen, ich werde mich daran aber nicht beteiligen. Das überlasse ich anderen.


Tipps und Triocks reichen ja auch schon mal fürs erste )


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

aber mit Fetzten nur im Hochsommer bzw. Spätsommer also nur wenn richtig viel Raubfisch ist und man den Grund kaum mehr sehen kann


----------



## T.Müller (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Moin moin.#h 
Die Aktion hört sich ja sehr interessant an. Wenn es recht ist würde ich auch mitmachen. Gewässer wären Lippe und Rhein. Gefischt wird  mit der Fliegenrute und ab und zu mit der Feeder.

MfG Tim


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@Thomas: Wenn du gerne mal mit mir/uns zum Barbenfeedern an den Neckar gehen möchtest, schick mir einfach eine PM, dann machen wir was aus. 
90er Barben kann ich dir nicht zwar nicht versprechen, aber im Schnitt liegen wir so zwischen 55-70 (am Neckar). 
An einam gemeinsamen Barben-Fischen wäre ich eher interessiert, als an AB-ich-hab-die-längste-Barbe "Wettbewerben". :q
Ich bin ab und zu mal mit Feeder-, Match, Bolo- und Kopfrute unterwegs, aber mein Herz hängt mehr an der Spinnfischerei. 

...und die Idee mit dem KöFi/Fetzen würde ich zunächst einmal verwerfen.


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich bei BeeJay an als ob das sehr platzabhängig wäre.


Jein. 
Der Rhein z.B ist ohne Übertreibung ein Eldorado für die Barben, die gibt es quasi überall. Es hat sich aber gezeigt dass es Strecken/Stellen/Buhnen existieren, die aufgrund ihrer Verhältnisse besonders große Exemplare beherbergen. #6 
Am Neckar sieht es ähnlich aus.
Warum? Darüber kann ich auch nur spekulieren, der Mix aus starker Strömung, moderater Wassertemperatur (und damit ausreichend Sauerstoff) und vorhandener (natürlicher) Nahrung muss als Grundvoraussetzung stimmen.
TL,#h 

BeeJay

/Edit:
Die Idee einer entspechenden "Datenbank" für Infos über Verhältnisse und Methoden ist ja im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber die Richtung, in die man gehen muss, ist eigentlich allgemein bekannt.

Zum Material:
Der Haken sollte Qualität haben, scharf sein und sicher fassen, dann kommen die Bisse meist sehr hart, weil sich die Barbe in der Strömung selbst hakt. Das Vorfach sollte natürlich auch was taugen.

In der Strömung muss die Montage nur einen Zweck erfüllen - sie muss liegen bleiben, es sei denn man hat eine schöne Kiesbuhne erwischt, wo man sauber mit dem treibenden Futterkorb die Barben "suchen" kann.

Alte Binsenweisheit: Ein gefundener Fisch ist halb gefangen und in dem Fall ist es völlig schnuppe, ob da dann eine Feederrute mit Schlaufen, Dreiecks- oder Laufmontage oder eine Karpfenrute mit Safety-Bolt Rig liegt. 

Köder sind immer wieder dieselben: Käse, Frühstücksfleisch (je salziger desto besser), Maden, Wurm und Boilies mit herben Geschmack (speziell Squid, Fisch, ...).

Ich hatte schon schöne Barben auf 18er Haken beim Feedern mit Maden und genauso auf 1er mit einem Käsewürfel mit 3cm Kantenlänge. 
Die Mädels sind nämlich alles andere als wählerisch. 
Der wesentliche Vorteil bei den Barben liegt darin, dass sie extrem gut auf Lockstoff reagieren.

Macht bitte keine Wissenschaft daraus, das Barbenfischen ist nämlich im Prinzip sehr simpel. :q


----------



## Fabio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dann die aktualisierte Liste:
> forellenudo
> forellenudo`s sohn
> FräuleinRotauge
> ...



Vergiss mich nicht  ^^


----------



## Franky (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Servus miteinander.....
Die gesamte Schegichte hört sich ja mächtig interessant an... Bock hätte ich auch, zumal ich denn einen weiteren Grund hätte, öfter mit Feeder an die Weser zu juckeln anstatt mit Spinnrute. War dies Jahr viel zu selten mit dem guten Stück los...



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> An einam gemeinsamen Barben-Fischen wäre ich eher interessiert, als an AB-ich-hab-die-längste-Barbe "Wettbewerben".


:q Wenn ich das bisher richtig "verstanden" habe, soll um Himmels Willen kein "ich hab den längsten"-Krams werden |rolleyes (wehe mich petzt einer! ), sondern stumpf ein "was ist möglich"...
Was mich dabei speziell für meinen Gewässerabschnitt interessiert ist echt, was DARIN für ein Barbenbestand existiert und was fangtechnisch realisierbar ist. Bislang waren es bei mir auch eher "kleinere" Exemplare, zwischen 35 und 50 cm...
Allein mal zu sehen, wie regional unterschiedlich das ganze aussieht, ist ebenfalls ein reizvoller "Nebeneffekt"...


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> :q Wenn ich das bisher richtig "verstanden" habe, soll um Himmels Willen kein "ich hab den längsten"-Krams werden |rolleyes (wehe mich petzt einer! ), sondern stumpf ein "was ist möglich"...


Schon klar, was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass es "die" Methode für Barben >90cm nicht wirklich gibt (außer eben Köder zu verwenden, die eine kleine Barbe nicht ins Maul bekommt :q).

Insofern macht es IMHO keinen Sinn, die Methoden per Liste herauszustellen, die besonders große Fische brachten. Heute ist es ein Madenbündel an der Feederrute, morgen ein Stück Käse am Karpfengerät, übermorgen Frühstücksfleisch an ner ganz normalen Grundrute. 

Wenn du totsicher kapitale Barben möchtest, dann fütter an einer nicht zu langsam fließenden Stelle über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 2 Wochen (alle 2 Tage oder so) wie beim Karpfenfischen mit der entsprechenden Menge Boilies, Frolic etc. an und setz dich dann dort hin.

Da die Barben sehr auf Anfutter reagieren ist damit die Sache fast geritzt, wie Thomas ja schon sagte - Beifang beim Karpfenfischen. Das ist zwar materialintensiv, aber entweder macht man es so, oder über die Wartezeit am Wasser. Einen "Tod" muss man eben sterben. 
Das eigentliche Problem ist nur, sich beim Füttern nicht "erwischen" zu lassen - der "Angelschmarotzer" wegen. :q
TL,#h 

BeeJay


----------



## Fabio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass es "die" Methode für Barben >90cm nicht wirklich gibt.



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Methode würde ich meinen, beim Fang zählt ja nicht nur der Köder , oder? Location, Jahreszeit, Temperatur, Wasserstand,etc. Warum soll es nicht möglich sein, kapitale barben zu erwischen, natürlich werden die meisten gefangenen nicht die angepeilten 90+ sein, aber beim Karpfenangeln z.B. is es ja auch nicht anders  Allein die tatsache, das viele Angler gezielter auf Barben angeln werden, wird mehr und sicher auch grössere Barben bringen, und das tolle ist, das wir uns im AB gemeinsam zum erfolg weiterhelfen können.


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre natürlich für mich auch eine Herausforderung, mal gezielt auf "Meterbarben" zu fischen.
> 
> Also mit Barbengerät-, montagen-, und ködern gezielt auf Großbarben zu gehen, statt auf einen kapitalen Beifang beim Karpfenangeln zu warten oder das übliche Barbenangeln mit Futterkorb zu betreiben und dabei halt mal auf ne große zu hoffen.


Ok, einigen wir uns darauf, dass die Threadüberschrift nicht mehr ganz zum eigentlichen Thema passt... 
Es geht mittlerweile wohl doch eher um das Sammeln von Infos im Allgemeinen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

BeeJay


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

zitat beejay:" Macht bitte keine Wissenschaft daraus, das Barbenfischen ist nämlich im Prinzip sehr simpel. :q"

wenn es so einfach ist frage ich mich warum von vielen kollegen (auch an top stellen) so wenig gefangen wird? bin zwar auch für einfache methoden, doch wer sich etwas in das thema einarbeitet wird merken das man sich sehr wohl verbessern kann und nicht alles glückssache ist.
die alte hauruckmethode wie schweres blei und käse weit rauswerfen funktioniert zwar, aber unterm strich biste damit der loser sobald einer etwas gezielter an die sache rangeht


----------



## Fabio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Alles drumherum, um diesem Ziel 100cm so nahe wie möglich, und das natürlich gewollt, zu kommen. Ein Netzwerk an Infos um zu sehen ob zusammenhänge bestehen, sich gewisse taktiken besonders bewähren, weisst schon, so als ob man die karpfenszene neu erfinden würde ( natürlich nicht ganz so, wir bleiben  am Boden der tatsachen und des gesunden Menschenverstands  )


----------



## petrikasus (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich klinke mich auch in die Aktion ein. Es geht nicht darum die längste Barbe zu erwischen, sondern ums lernen und verstehen. Und da können wir durchaus voneinander profitieren.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@thomas: die latte so hoch zu hängen ist echt ne derbe geschichte und schreckt auch viele ab. wenn wir uns auf ne 80+ (ja jetzt können unsere "ich fang gar keine unter 82,5cm freaks aufschreien) einigen könnten wäre es ja schon etwas freundlicher. oder noch besser "generell grossbarben" da in einem gewässer ne 65er schon als gross gilt und woanders  eher schnitt ist (kam ja schon bei meiner umfrage ans tageslicht).
trag mich und ungefragt meine schergen hasi,sigi,fisheye,cerfat  bitte mal mit ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

So, nu wieder die aktualisierte Liste:
petrikasus 
Franky, Weser bei Bremen
Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
T.Müller
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar bei Heilbronn

So, an alle genannten:
Bitte noch Euer Gewässer dazu schreiben.
Oder noch besser mir per Mail schicken (mit Nick, dann kan ich das eintragen):
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


Zu BeeJays Bedenken:
*DAS SOLL UM GOTTES WILLEN KEIN WETTBEWERB WERDEN!!!!*
Da würde ich mich sofort selber ausklinken!!

Aber wir haben ja hier an Board Member aus vielen Gegenden mit tollen Barbengewässern.

Das muss doch zu nutzen sein, um vielleicht mit gemeinsamer Arbeit auf was zu kommen, was man jetzt (vielleicht) noch nicht für möglich hält:
Eine Methode mit der man gezielt auf Großbarben angeln - nicht wie bei Zeitschriften wo ein Bericht drinsteht wie man einem bestimmten Gewässer unter bestimmten Umständen Große erwischt, sondern eben mit einer möglichst breiten "Datengrundlage" auf Grund möglichst vieler die an vielen Gewässern mitmachen!!

Ich habe im LAufe der letzten 5 Jahre so viele Boardies kennen lernen dürfen, die so viel (verschiedne) Erfahrungen in den verschiedensten Angelbereichen haben, dass ich da denke das da - vor allem auch übres JAhr gesehen, einigees zusammen kommen müsste an Infos.

Darum gehts, und beileibe nicht um Wettbewerb.

PS:
Ich komm gernre mal mit zum Barbenangeln))
Wenn ich den Meter nicht im Neckar knacken kann, dann halt vielleicht im Rhein???


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es so einfach ist frage ich mich warum von vielen kollegen (auch an top stellen) so wenig gefangen wird? bin zwar auch für einfache methoden, doch wer sich etwas in das thema einarbeitet wird merken das man sich sehr wohl verbessern kann und nicht alles glückssache ist.


Gegenfrage: kennst du eine Angelart, mit der man sich nicht näher auseinandersetzen und sich verbessern muss, um kapitale Fische zu fangen? 

Das habe ich vorausgesetzt, weil dies aus meiner Sicht eigentlich logisch ist. 

Ich gebe dir schon Recht, aber was genau ist die Definition von "gezielt"?
Der richtige Platz ist die halbe Miete und wer in der Erwartung - gleich den ultimativen Treffer zu landen - ans Wasser geht, der wird meist enttäuscht.

Mir fällt trotzdem immer wieder auf, dass von manchen Leuten eine halbe Wissenschaft daraus gemacht wird. Wer etwas im Bereich Karpfen-Tackle "wildert", sich mit der Angelart ansich auseinander setzt, die Montagen auf die starke Strömung adaptiert und die passenden Stellen sucht, ist aus meiner Sicht zumindest am Rhein garnicht mal so weit von seiner 70er/80er Barbe entfernt wie man meinen könnte. 
Zeit sollte man immer mitbringen, kapitale Fische springen einem niemals einfach so in den Kescher. 

Ich habe keinesfalls den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass man einfach mit "Standard" ans Wasser geht und fängt. 

Dazu kommt noch, dass es nunmal Strecken gibt, an denen ein 80cm Fisch die absolute Krönung ist - alleine vom lokalen Bestand her. Während die 60cm am Neckar um einiges schwerer zu erreichen ist, ist diese Marke am Rhein an guten Tagen durchaus drin.
Barbenangeln ist eine Herausforderung, der man mit Zeit und den passenden Material begegnen muss - aber keine Wissenschaft.
Gute Fänge,

BeeJay


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

bin kein pessimist, doch eines dürfte wohl nie erreicht werden. eine methode um nur dicke zu fangen. boilies sind bekannt und bringen auch barben von 60cm und darunter. man könnte höchstens den schnitt etwas anheben.

ein kollege schrieb was vom richtigen platz für dicke, was ich auch für richtig halte. kann bei uns auch an kleinbarbenplätze gehen und werde kaum mal ne 55er zu gesicht bekommen.
fazit: zeit ist der beste köder. stellenkenntnis fast wichtiger


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Nochmal:
Es geht nicht um den "Meter", sondern um Methoden/Plätze/Köder/Erfahrungen wie man am besten *große *Barben erwischt.
Ich änder noch den Titel hier im Thread wenn Ihr weiterhin so auf dem "Meter" rumhackt ))


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@beejay: hat sich jetzt mit meinem letzten posting etwas überschnitten. denke aber wir sprechen die gleiche sprache . stimme dir in jedem punkt zu.

@thomas: dann schreib grossbarbe und es wir gehen


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

....schon gut, schon gut, ich bin schon still 

Genersell sehe ich das Thema "Großbarben" so: 
die 60cm Marke ist ein lohnenswertes Ziel, alles darüber ist "Kür".

Da wir jetzt so viel über Barben geredet haben, zieh ich am WE doch glatt mal wieder los... 
Mal sehen...#h 

BeeJay


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



> Da wir jetzt so viel über Barben geredet haben, zieh ich am WE doch glatt mal wieder los...
> Mal sehen


Und schon hat der Thread was bewirkt))


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@beejay: setzt du barben unter nem meter wieder zurück ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

So, nu wieder die aktualisierte Liste:
petrikasus 
Franky, Weser bei Bremen
Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
T.Müller
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim 
Barbenflüsterer
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar bei Heilbronn


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

das wird ja immer besser hier#6#6 weiter so#6


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nu wieder die aktualisierte Liste:
> petrikasus
> Franky, Weser bei Bremen
> Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
> ...



Hi Thomas,

bin gerade leider zu faul für ´ne Email, aber sei doch so gut und trage bei mir ebenfalls den Rhein ein :m...

Viele Grüsse,
Andy


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @beejay: setzt du barben unter nem meter wieder zurück ?


Die sind komischerweise extrem glitschig, egal wie groß sie sind (die 1,25er sowieso ). :q


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				AndyAusMonheim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas,
> 
> bin gerade leider zu faul für ´ne Email, aber sei doch so gut und trage bei mir ebenfalls den Rhein ein :m...
> 
> ...




und bei mir auch bitte dankeeeeeee#6


----------



## BeeJay (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spass bei der Barbenjagd...


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

@Thomas
warum bin ich nich mehr in der Liste?
Ich mach dann Mosel


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*

uups, jetzt hoffe ich aber wieder alle soweit in der Liste zu haben:
DerStipper, Mosel
petrikasus 
Franky, Weser bei Bremen
Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
T.Müller
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim, Rhein
Barbenflüsterer, Rhein
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar bei Heilbronn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So und auf vielfachen Wunsch auch den Titel geändert, hoffe das ist so ok.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So und auf vielfachen Wunsch auch den Titel geändert, hoffe das ist so ok.



super thomas#6


----------



## Nauke (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Habt ihr Euch schön was vorgenommen.

Platz1 ist zu toppen:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/barbe.php

Ich fang weiter meine Aale, die nicht da sind:c |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Nochmal:
*Es geht nicht um Wettbewerb oder toppen!!!*
Sondern darum mit einer Vielzahl von Anglern an vielen Gewässern über ein ganzes Jahr alles auszuprobieren, was den Fang großer Barben fördern kann und das hier zusdammen gefasst zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ein (und sei es ein noch so) kapitaler Fisch kann mit Glück jeder fangen, gesammelte Infos von vielen über einen langen Zeitraum haben aber einen Hintergrund und Informationsgehalt.

Und mal ein schönes Treffen irgendwo mit grillen, Barben angeln und so im Sommer ))


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

die erste Barbe is schon nen Viech allerdings auch nach vorne gestreckt aber nich viel. Was ich nich glauben kann das die 2te Barbe tatsächlich so schwer war. Ich schätze die so piemaldaumen auf 3--4kg wenn überhaupt so schwer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Fotos fürs AB - Großbarbenangeln immer mit Metermaß, dann gibts kein Vertun!
Woissen wir das auch schon ))


----------



## Nauke (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal:
> *Es geht nicht um Wettbewerb oder toppen!!!*
> Sondern darum mit einer Vielzahl von Anglern an vielen Gewässern über ein ganzes Jahr alles auszuprobieren, was den Fang großer Barben fördern kann und das hier zusdammen gefasst zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

war doch nicht bös gemeint.

Bin nur zufällig beim Googeln auf die Seite gestoßen und hab se reingetackert.|wavey:


----------



## Barbus barbus (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Thomas,

ich mache auch mit, selbst wenn ich das Unterfangen eine deutsche Barbe Ü100 als Mission impossipble bezeichen würde...

Also ich bin dabei, mit dem Rhein (Niederrhein). In der Weser (erste 25km) gehe ich auch fischen, aber da sind wenig Barben zu fangen.

Ich habe die besten Fänge in der Dämmerung und nachts gehabt, tagsüber selten.
 Die Beste Jahreszeit war bisher für mich der Spätsommer und der Herbst.

Meine größte Barbe war die hier:
(das letzte Foto zeigt allerdings eine Weserbarbe)
http://www.uni-forst.gwdg.de/~dkopets/rheinbarbe1.html


Gruß
David


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> uups, jetzt hoffe ich aber wieder alle soweit in der Liste zu haben:
> DerStipper, Mosel
> petrikasus
> Franky, Weser bei Bremen
> ...


 
nu fehlt nur noch der MainzGonsenheim+Konsorten#6 |kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@stipper: dazu muss man vielleicht bemerken das ich nicht gerade thomas` liebling bin, da wir ja schon mal diskussionen um ein eigenes forum usw. hatten und es überflüssig erschien. jetzt ist die zeit aber ja scheinbar passend oder die idee von ihm. vielleicht rührt daher seine vergesslichkeit? aber wir werden es vermutlich überleben


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Und wieder aktualisiert:
Barbus barbus, Niederrhein
MainzGonsenheim
DerStipper, Mosel
petrikasus 
Franky, Weser bei Bremen
Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
T.Müller,  Lippe und der Rhein
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim, Rhein
Barbenflüsterer, Rhein
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar bei Heilbronn

@ mainz Goinsenheim:
Sorry, habe Deine "Bewerbung" wahrscheinlich überlesen (nobody`s perfect, nehme ich auch für mich nicht in Anspruch!)

Und zum anderen von Dir angesprochenen Thema:
In dem von Dir eröffneten Thread zum Thema eigenes Barbenforum habe ich Dir/Euch auch angeboten ne eigene Seite im Magazin zu machen - leider ohne jegliche Antwort von Dir/Euch. 

Also muss man halt selber machen............

Kann ich gerne auch nochmal den Link dazu raussuchen.

Davon ab will ich hier kein böses Blut und hier solls auch nicht ums Barbenangeln allgemein sondern wirklich darum gehen, wie man gezielt/selektiv an große Barben rankomt.

Umso mehr freut es mich (absolut ernst gemeint!!) auch Dich mit im Boot zu haben als Barbenangler!!!

Statt Stress also lieber gemeinsames arbeiten (an mir solls nicht liegen).


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@thomas: klar wir sind ja beide profis genug um ne diskussion zu führen (stress wäre denke ich anders) und natürlich haste es mir angeboten. da ich aber daraus ne wissenschaft mache (schmunzel) langt keine einfache seite. ist ein weitläufiges gebiet und ich sehe ja ein das es einen raubfischangler nicht interessiert (bin ja selber lange zeit reiner gummifuzzi gewesen). Wäre sicher ziemlich gut angelaufen wenn ich die Hits im Barbenfänge sehe, aber das hatten wir ja schon alles mal . Allerdings habe ich jetzt viele kennengelernt denen die Barben ziemlich egal sind und einfach nur mal Spass an unserem zugegebenermassen nicht immer ernsten Geschreibsel haben.
Vielleicht gibt es ja bald extern mal ne reine Barbenseite auf die man dann verweisen köönte wenn es in Details geht, welche in nem Forum schwer zu ordnen wären.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

schönes tier davit#6 schön das du auch mit machst#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@ Mainz:
Hat nix mi mir zu tun oder dass ich Spinnfischer bin, sondern das ist ne Teamentscheidung, dass neue Foren im Sinne der Übersichtlichkeit seeeeeehr vorsichtig erweitert werden.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hamwa nur 14 angler im board die auf barben gehen


----------



## Daserge (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

15!

Ich werde es im nächsten Jahr auch mal am Rhein im Raum Neuss Düsseldorf probieren und natürlich hier berichten.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Daserge schrieb:
			
		

> 15!
> 
> Ich werde es im nächsten Jahr auch mal am Rhein im Raum Neuss Düsseldorf probieren und natürlich hier berichten.





super das du mit machst#6#6


----------



## barta (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				AndyAusMonheim schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens würde ich mich auch sehr gerne an der "Meter-Aktion" nächstes Jahr beteiligen. Habe ja als Hausgewässer unseren "River Rhino" direkt vor der Haustür mit ein paar wirklich guten Stellen :q
> 
> In diesem Sinne,
> 
> Andy


 
moin andy...dann frühstücke mal büdde jut und geh an die jute stelle vom geritz und mir nach oedstein...bin leider selber zu faul, die 2-3km mit tackle zum wasser zu laufen...aber dir als "feuerbekämpfer" dürfte das doch nicht schwerfallen
mich würde echt interessieren, ob die stelle immernoch so extrem produktiv ist...wenn ja, wer weiß...vielleicht raff ich mich ja dann doch mal auf und wander nach oedstein...aber NUR wenn

@thomas...ich werde auf jeden fall immer eine rute auf großbarbe rauslegen und hier berichten! gewässer ist ebenfalls der rhein(krefeld,duisburg und monheimer region)

gruß

barta


----------



## karpfenmick (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Leute,
werde euch aus dem Raum Urdenbach vom Rhein berichten.Mal sehen ob Barben hier auch auf Boilies zu fangen sind.Genug haben wir hier davon.


----------



## Fabio (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hehe es nimmt langsam Form an. Solche gemeinsamen Aktionen sind die schönen Seiten eines Boards und des Angelns


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Fabio schrieb:
			
		

> hehe es nimmt langsam Form an. Solche gemeinsamen Aktionen sind die schönen Seiten eines Boards und des Angelns





da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht#6#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Daserge schrieb:
			
		

> 15!
> 
> Ich werde es im nächsten Jahr auch mal am Rhein im Raum Neuss Düsseldorf probieren und natürlich hier berichten.






sauber#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Und wieder aktualisiert:
karpfenmick, Rhein, Raum Urdenbach
barta, rhein(krefeld,duisburg und monheimer region)
Daserge, Rhein
Barbus barbus, Niederrhein
MainzGonsenheim
DerStipper, Mosel
petrikasus, Rhein und Lippe 
Franky, Weser bei Bremen
Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
T.Müller, Lippe und der Rhein
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim, Rhein
Barbenflüsterer, Rhein
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar bei Heilbronn

Hoffe ich hab jetzt keinen vergessen, wenn doch bitte melden.
Ebenso die, bei denen noch das Gewässer fehlt.

Bin am überlegen wie wir das geschicktesten strukturieren.

Ich werde ne Datenbank machen mit Gewässer, genauer Fangort, Fangplatz, Fangzeit, Wetter(bedingungen), Wasser(bedingungen), Methode, Montage, Köder

Da kann man dann alle Fänge eintragen.

Wens dann an einem Gewässer mit einer bestimmten Methode gut laufen sollte, wäre es natürlich zum "verifizieren" gut, wenn dann die anderen "Mitmacher" an ihren Gewässern die gleiche Methode/Köder etc. ausprobieren würden.
So kann man dann mit der Zeit rauskriegen welche Faktoren gewässerspezifisch und welche "barbenspezifisch" sind.

Um solche Aktionen anzukündigen und zu begleiten werde ich dann einen Extrathread aufmachen, in dem dann nur entsprechende Fakten reinsollen, zum besprechen und diskutieren behalte nwir dann diesen Thread hier.

Einverstanden?


----------



## Fabio (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hört sich gut an


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ich bin voll und ganz damit einverstanden thomas#6#6 
und es werden immer mehr das ist wansin#6


----------



## forellenudo (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Thomas
Schau mal über meinen beiden Bildern,das steht mein Gewässer #6 

Rhein und Sieg#6


----------



## barta (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

finde das auch eine SEHR gute idee thomas. vielleicht haben die knallerbarben sich einfach nur an andere orte zurückgezogen oder einfach nur das ernährungsverhalten geändert. elstern waren früher auch reine vegetarierer, heute sieht man sie über kadavern hocken und speisen. wär ja der hammer, wenn die "großbarbe" zum reinen räuber mutiert wär, oder sich ähnlich extrem verändert hätte und WIR bekommen das raus*sicheinenzusammenspinn*|bla: :q 

gruß

barta


----------



## DerStipper (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

also der MG fischt am Rhein. Und ab Samstag auch Mosel hoffe ich doch


----------



## LarsDA (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich darf mich vielleicht mal kurz einmischen:
letzte woche war ich bei uns am rhein (gernsheim) mal gucken.
mir war das wetter zu mies!
aber da angelte einer mit madenbündel, welches er in so ein döschen mit käsearoma getaucht hat. sein sohn und sein kumpel - beide ohne aroma - fingen in der halben stunde, in der ich zugesehen hab, rein gar nix.
auch die anderen 4 angler, die in der nachbarschaft ihre feedermontage draussen hatten, null und nix.
aber der angler mit dem käsearoma hatte mal so eben gleich 2 schöne barben.
sollte da tatsächlich was dran sein????
ich habs noch niemals mit käse probiert, weil ich immer schiss hab, dass der sich so schnell vom haken verabschiedet und nicht recht weiss, wie man ihn anbieten muss.
als würfel oder als kleinen ballen????
wär vielleicht mal nen versuch wert!
|wavey:


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				LarsDA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf mich vielleicht mal kurz einmischen:
> letzte woche war ich bei uns am rhein (gernsheim) mal gucken.
> mir war das wetter zu mies!
> aber da angelte einer mit madenbündel, welches er in so ein döschen mit käsearoma getaucht hat. sein sohn und sein kumpel - beide ohne aroma - fingen in der halben stunde, in der ich zugesehen hab, rein gar nix.
> ...




ja da ist was dran barben gehen auf käse würfel oder kleiner ball das ist egal


----------



## dcpolo (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Da ich ja eh viel auf Barben fische, beteilige ich mich mal höchst offiziell an der Runde und bitte um *Aufnahme in den elitäten Kreis*|bla:

Gewässer: Niederrhein zwischen Düsseldorf/Neuss und Emmerich

Ich weise allerdings direkt daruf hin, dass zwischen März und August wenig Input von mir kommen wird, da ich in dieser Zeit mein Examen schultern werde...

Und direkt ein Tip bzw. Erfahrungswert: Ich halte das Madenbündel für den besten Barbenköder- leider nicht sehr selektiv; aber das ist allgemein ein Problem, denn eine 50er Barbe lutscht dir locker nen Golfball weg und damit auch nen 25 Käseboilie....#c

zum Tip: Maden eine Nacht vor dem Angeln in Curry/ Maggi Panade baden! Hat mir diese Saison schöne Fische gebracht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Und wieder aktualisiert:
ShogunZ, Altmühl
dcpolo, Niederrhein zwischen Düsseldorf/Neuss und Emmerich
karpfenmick, Rhein, Raum Urdenbach
barta, rhein(krefeld,duisburg und monheimer region)
Daserge, Rhein
Barbus barbus, Niederrhein
MainzGonsenheim
DerStipper, Mosel
petrikasus, Rhein und Lippe 
Franky, Weser bei Bremen
Fabio; Gewässeronau,Wien bei Kraftwerk Freudenau
T.Müller, Lippe und der Rhein
forellenudo
forellenudo`s sohn
FräuleinRotauge
AndyAusMonheim, Rhein
Barbenflüsterer, Rhein
Fischdödl
Thomas9904, Neckar bei Heilbronn

Wenn alles zeitlich so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, werde ich Euch übers Wochenende die Struktur der Datenbank fertig machen, wenn die dann so akzeptiert werden würde, können wir eigentlich dann schon starten.

Hat jemand von Euch Zeit und Lust mich dabei zu entlasten und die Liste dann zu pflegen??


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder aktualisiert:
> dcpolo, Niederrhein zwischen Düsseldorf/Neuss und Emmerich
> karpfenmick, Rhein, Raum Urdenbach
> barta, rhein(krefeld,duisburg und monheimer region)
> ...






ja ich habe lust und zeit da ich von zuhause aus arbeite


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Bescheid))
Das finde ich schon mal klasse, dann bist Du für die Pflege der Datenbank hiermit offiziell eingeteilt)))
Mail mir mal Deine Telefonummer, damit ich Dich anrufen kann:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bescheid))
> Das finde ich schon mal klasse, dann bist Du für die Pflege der Datenbank hiermit offiziell eingeteilt)))
> Mail mir mal Deine Telefonummer, damit ich Dich anrufen kann:
> Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de




ist raus thomas


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

thomas ist die mail angekommen|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ja, gleich kommt Telefonbimmeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So, Barbenflüsterer wird das mit der Datenbankpflege übernehmen.

Um ein möglichst aussagekräftiges Datenfundament zu erhalten, sollten in meinen Augen folgende Punkte bei den jeweiligen Fangmneldungen enthalten sein (mit Beispiel wie ich mir das vorstelle):
[Fang]: 1 (eine Null eintragen, dann hat man die Nichtfänge wie zu Recht von Petrikasus angemerkt!)
*Gewässer: *Altneckar in Heilbronn
*Länge des Fisches:* 99,9 cm
*genauer Fangort:* Strömungsengestelle bei der Werft
*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: Januar
Tag: 12.
Uhrzeit: 14 Uhr 30
*Wetter(bedingungen):* 
Luftdruck:Hochdruck (evtl. mit genauer Zahl)
Verhältnisse: Sonnig
Temperatur: -2 Grad
*Wasser(bedingungen):* 
Wasser: Klar
Wasserstand: Niedrig
Strömung: schwach 
*Methode: *Grundangeln
*Montage: *
Ruteickerrute
Hauptschnur: 0,20
Vorfach: 0,18
Blei: 20 Gramm
Haken: Größe 12
*Köder: *
Art: Brotflocke
Größe: Würfel ca. 0,8cm
*Futter:*Nein
Wenn ja (danke Petrikasus) dann:
Futterkorb oder lose gefüttert
Futterzusammensetzung
*Besonderes:*Von Wetterumschwüngen bis zur Vorfachlänge

Fehlt was??


----------



## petrikasus (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Thomas: Futter würde ich noch aufnehmen und ich würde auch "nicht"-Fänge (gibt es sowas eigentlich?:c #q ) eintragen (Quasi Lost-Business-Report für Angler:m ).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Danke Petri, hab das gleich mit aufgenommen.


----------



## barta (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

vorfachlänge ist wohl auch interessant, oder? also mich würde es schon interessieren, da die vorfachlänge beim grundangeln ja das a und o ist findet ihr nicht?

vergangener oder angekündigter extrem wetterumschwung(4tage)

weil es könnte doch durchaus sein, das die "meterbarbe" nach nem lurzfristigen umschwung von 20 auf 33° gut beisst...
könnte man ja unter besonderheiten führen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Dake barta, habs mit aufgenommen.


----------



## ShogunZ (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo zusammen!
Wieder einmal ein sehr informativer und wirklich nützlicher Thread - da beteilige ich mich wirklich gern.
Ich fische auch desöfteren gezielt auf Barben und zwar in der Altmühl.
Da Potentiel dieses Flusses, oder sagen wirs mal so, unseres Flussabschnittes, kommt mit Sicherheit nicht an das des Rheins ran.
Allerdings möchte ich behaupten, dass gute Barben bis 90cm fangbar sind.
Von Vorteil ist, dass diesen Gewässerabschnitt wirklich keiner gezielt auf Barben befischt außer ich.
D.h. meine Ausbeute ist relativ gut.
Deshalb möchte ich, soweit es möglich ist, gerne zum Thema beitragen.
Freu mich schon auf ein schönes "barbel" - Jahr 2006.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Großfischjäger (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

|wavey: Hallo LarsDa versuch es einmal mit Made/Mistwurm kombination und mit Futterkorb unterhalb eines Buhnenkopfes. Auf Käse habe ich im Sommer gut
gefangen ob das jetzt noch funktioniert weiss ich nicht.
Wenn du es versuchen willst schneide dir einen Käsewürfel von
ca 1,5 cm. Länge u. 1 cm. Breite , dann nehme einen grossen Schleien oder
Zanderhaken und ziehe den käse auf den Hakenschenkel.
Tipp: garniere die Hakenspitze mit 2-4 Maden.
Aber wie gesagt wenn das nicht klappt mache es wie oben erklärt.
Beste Fangzeit schätze ich ist jetzt Nachmittags.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und viele große Barben.#h


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

soooo ihr lieben ich werde heute abend damit anfangen und es dann thomas zeigen und dann einsetzen#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Interessante Datensammlung, doch warum wird anfangs dauernd auf der Meterbarbe herumgeackert wenn nicht die Länge (in Metern) und Gewicht erfasst wird. Von der Geschichte ging ja eigentlich alles aus??|kopfkrat

@barta: wieso ist denn deiner meinung nach die vorfachlänge entscheident?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

OOOoooohhhhh Mann. da hat aber jemand wirklich recht))
Gut dass Du aufgepasst hast, MAinz, danke schön))


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> OOOoooohhhhh Mann. da hat aber jemand wirklich recht))
> Gut dass Du aufgepasst hast, MAinz, danke schön))




thomas kannste mich noch mal anrufen bitte


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Optional bitte noch das Gewicht, kann ja sein das einige sogar wiegen und dann wird es interessant. 

 Tiefe!!

 Wie schaut es mit den Fotos aus, stellt ihr die dazu? Seht ja was bei der Fischhitparade da für ein Geschummel veranstaltet wird. Eine 66er kann erfahrungsgemäss 2400 oder auch 2900g haben.

 Was mich dann noch mehr interessieren würde als die Beschreibung des Ufers, ist die genaue Definition von dem Platz des Anbisses. Weiss es ist schwer und oft auch nur vermutet, aber manches lässt sich interpretieren. Bsp:
 Hindernisse durch Steine oder normale Kiesbank
 Muscheln da öfter Abrisse ohen viel Zug oder sogar gefangen Muscheln
 5m Entfernung oder 50m
 Fahrrinne, Profiländerungen was Tiefe betrifft.

Findet ihr das so genau Aufdröseln des Geräts zum Auswerten der Grossbarben wichtig? Problem mit der Hakengrösse ist das sehr unterschiedliche Ausführen der Hersteller. 

Andererseits kann sich halt so jeder mal das raussuchen was ihm wichtig erscheint|kopfkrat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> Wie schaut es mit den Fotos aus, stellt ihr die dazu?


Fotos werden nur veröffentlicht wenn ein Maßband/Meterstab dabei liegt, würde ich vorschlagen.


> Was mich dann noch mehr interessieren würde als die Beschreibung des Ufers, ist die genaue Definition von dem Platz des Anbisses. Weiss es ist schwer und oft auch nur vermutet, aber manches lässt sich interpretieren. Bsp:
> Hindernisse durch Steine oder normale Kiesbank
> Muscheln da öfter Abrisse ohen viel Zug oder sogar gefangen Muscheln
> 5m Entfernung oder 50m Fahrrinne, Profiländerungen was Tiefe betrifft.


Dafür habe ich eigentlich so auch den Punkt Besonderes vorgesehen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

oder du legst fest das NUR barben welche mit foto belegt sind annerkannt werden. denke wenn dem nicht so ist haste bald mehrere meterbarben . ihr lacht jetzt, aber ich kenne genug leute die (scheinbar nach etlichem doppelkorn oder anderem hochprozentigem) nur noch riesenbarben fangen 

meinste denn das dies dann von jedem auch ausgefüllt wird? wird das ein web-formular?


----------



## Profi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> oder du legst fest das NUR barben welche mit foto belegt sind annerkannt werden. denke wenn dem nicht so ist haste bald mehrere meterbarben .
> quote]
> 
> Mensch Leute, bleibt mal auf dem Teppich ! Fangt doch mal bei den "kleinen" Barben an.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> oder du legst fest das NUR barben welche mit foto belegt sind annerkannt werden. denke wenn dem nicht so ist haste bald mehrere meterbarben


Sollte man echt drüber nachdenken!!
Hast Du recht, sonst verkommt das auch wie die Hitparaden in den Zeitschriften.

Also aufgenoimmen werde nur Fische die mit einem Meterstab klar erkennbar fotografiert wurden.
Digifotoapparat haben eh die meisten dabei (wenn nicht müssen sie eben, wenn sie mitmachen wollen), und MEtermass/MEterstab gehört jawegen Mindesmass eh zur Grundausstattung eines Anglers.

Was meinen die anderen dazu?


----------



## dcpolo (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Gerade die Fangstelle (wie von MainzG gefordert) sollte besondere Bedeutung haben und nicht in einem Unterpunkt untergehen. GErade die Unterwasser Beschaffenheit ist bei den Barbies wichtig!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Thomas du bekommst grade ne mail


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> hoi ich müsste noch das gewässer wissen wo du angelst


----------



## fisheye_67 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Servus Thomas,

bin auch mit dabei! Hausgewässer ist bei mir auch der Rhein


----------



## barta (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @barta: wieso ist denn deiner meinung nach die vorfachlänge entscheident?


 
weil ich die größeren alle nicht unter 60cm vorfach bekommen hab...auf sagen wir mal 30cm fast leer ausgegangen, vielleicht en paar brassen, aber kaum barben...geschweige denn große... das ist beim feedern allegemein sehr entscheidend, wie lang das vorfach ist...man fängt kurz an(je kürzer, desto besser sieht man den biss) und wird immer länger, bis die bisse kommen. bei übervorsichtigen brassen musste ich schon mit 150cm vorfächern arbeiten... hoffe, ich habe deine frage damit beantwortet

gruß

barta


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Thomas,
> 
> bin auch mit dabei! Hausgewässer ist bei mir auch der Rhein




ich habe dich schon in meiner namensliste drin#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@barta: ups hab entscheidend mit t gehabt aber is ja nicht aufgefallen . so unterschiedlich sind in bezug auf vorfachlänge die ansichten. spielt bei mir keine grössere rolle und ist immer 80cm. hatte früher damit gespielt und keine  spürbaren verbesserungen erzielt (allerdings auch nie unter 60cm gefischt. gehe immer davon aus das es keine vorsichtigen bisse gibt, da der fisch den köder immer im maul haben muss um den biss anzuzeigen. ist aber wie gesagt meine meinung 

@rudi: weiss jetzt nicht ob ich gemeint war, aber mir gehört ja bekanntlich ein stück rhein (zumindest denken es die jungs und ich kassiere jedes fischen ab)


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

jo Mainz du warst gemeind#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so ich hoffe dass das so gut ist wenn nein bescheid geben


----------



## sigi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Kannst mich auch mal in die Liste aufnehmen. Hausgewässer Rhein, reiße alle großen Barben ab


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst mich auch mal in die Liste aufnehmen. Hausgewässer Rhein, reiße alle großen Barben ab




super schon geschehen#6#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

  Angemeldete Bordis und ihre Gewässer  für die                       Grossbarbenjagd
 

Adrian: /Rhein/Vll/Ahr
*Alleskönner:                   Rhein/Bonn
  AndiAusMonheim:         Rhein
 barta:                         Rhein/Krefeld/Duisburg/Monheim
  Barbus_barbus:           Niederrhein
  Barbenflüsterer:       Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
 dcpolo:                     Niederrhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Emerich
  Daserge:                      Rhein
  DerStipper:                    Mosel
DonCamile:  Rhein/Main
 Fabio:                           Donau/Wien/Kraftwerg/Freudenau
 Franky:                        Weser/Bremen
  FräuleinRotauge:         Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
  forellenudo:                 Rhein/Bonn
 Fischdödl:                     Rhein/Bonn
 Fisheye_67:                 Rhein
 Karpfenmick:               Rhein/Urdenbach
 MainzGonsenheim:     Rhein
 Patrikasus:                  Rhein/Lippe
planlos13: Rhein/Mainz/Bingen
  solly: Rhein/Bonn
 ShogunZ:                     Altmühl
 sigi:                               Rhein
 T.Müller:                      Lippe/Rhein
 Thomas9904:             Necker/Heilbronn*


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so wenn ich hier einen vergessen haben sollte bitte melden#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so ich hab mal sone tabelle gemacht wenn ihr damit einverstanden seid 
oder ich was vergessen haben sollte dann bitte melden


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Sieht doch in meinen Augen ganz gut aus bis jetzt))

Mal ne andere Frage:
Geht zur Zeit eigentlich noch jemand gezielt auf Barben???
Oder geht das bei Euch erst wieder im Frühjahr los??


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

super wenn dann keine anderen reklamirungen kommen dann lassen wir das so#6


----------



## dcpolo (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht doch in meinen Augen ganz gut aus bis jetzt))
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Geht zur Zeit eigentlich noch jemand gezielt auf Barben???
> Oder geht das bei Euch erst wieder im Frühjahr los??



Ich würde gehen und höre von meinen Kumpels auch immer noch ganz gute Fänge... Leider habe ich im Moment viel um die Ohren- und am Wochenende sind jetzt die ganzen Nachholspiele vom Fußball Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mal los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> Ich würde gehen und höre von meinen Kumpels auch immer noch ganz gute Fänge...


Kannste mal rausbringen mit was für Ködern/Montagen/Methoden die gerade unterwegs sind??


----------



## Murphy88 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo,
hatte am Samstag einen tollen "Beifang" beim Zanderangeln - das gute Stück maß 75 cm ! Hat sich aber nicht den Gummifisch geschnappt, sondern war an der Brustflosse gehakt.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

schöne barbe petri#6#6


----------



## BeeJay (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Murphy88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hatte am Samstag einen tollen "Beifang" beim Zanderangeln - das gute Stück maß 75 cm ! Hat sich aber nicht den Gummifisch geschnappt, sondern war an der Brustflosse gehakt.


Das wundert mich nicht, die Mädels stehen bei uns gerade in vielen Rinnen und Löchern Flosse an Flosse, die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit bei Gufi-Fischen ist relativ hoch.

BeeJay


----------



## sigi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Schicke  Barbe, aber für was soll  die Zange sein?


----------



## DerStipper (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@sigi
natürlich für die scharfen großen Zähne für die die Barben bekannt sin :q . Da is schnell ma nen Finger oder 2 ab. Aber so nen Bild kennt man ja auch vom Jan Gutjahr oder wie auch immer der heißt
@Murphy nimms nich Persöhnlich


----------



## barta (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

echt schöne barbe, aber die zange is mieß!!!#d  hast du angst, dass die barbe dir die hand "abbeisst"?!|kopfkrat 
ich weiß ja, dass du zum zanderangeln warst, aber ne barbe kann man logger mit der hand landen, en zander übrigens auch
mit nem klein zusammenfaltbaren kescher hat man die probleme nicht

grüße

barta


----------



## Cerfat (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich möchte es mal kurz anders sagen:

Wenn die Obrigkeit dieser Plattform solche Bilder/Berichte hier tolleriert/zuläßt, dann ist das deren Meinung, deren Auslegung der Sache, dann muß ich mich dem fügen oder weiterziehen.

Denn dadurch steht sie ja auch zudem was abgebildet ist, nur ich gehe nicht konform damit und ich glaube auch viele andere nicht aber das soll bitte jeder selber mit sich ausmachen.

Ich denke mal, das sich die Admis/Mods wohl noch zu äußern werden, allerdings werde ich wohl weiter ziehen müssen.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

also mit ner zange mus es nicht unbedingr sein gelle das ist schon derbe bei einer barbe#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> Wenn die Obrigkeit dieser Plattform solche Bilder/Berichte hier tolleriert/zuläßt, dann ist das deren Meinung, deren Auslegung der Sache, dann muß ich mich dem fügen oder weiterziehen.



*Offiziell:*
Das bezieht sich darauf dass cerfat mich gebeten hat, das Bild/Posting mit dem BogaGrip zu entfernen, weil das ja wohl nicht angehen kann und sich die "Führung/Obrigkeit" dadurch diese Vorgehensweise zu eigen machen würde.

Er will sich jetzt löschen lassen, weil die "Führung/Obrigkeit" nicht seinen persönlichen Wünschen nachkommt.

Zur allgemeinen Info:
Das Anglerboard ist ein Diskussionsforum.

Der BogaGrip ist nicht ungesetzlich.

Es kann, soll und darf über den Sinn einer solchen Landungshilfe gerne im entsprechend vernünftigen Ton diskutiert werden.

Die "Führung/Obrigkeit" hat dazu (wahrscheinlich) weder eine geschlossene Meinung, noch wird sie diese öffentlich vertreten, sondern höchstens jeder Mod/Admin seine persönliche Meinung dazu, wie es sich in einem Diskussionsforum gehört.

Ausserdem ist *absolut nicht *die Aufgabe der Führung/Obrigkeit dazu eine Meinung zu haben, sofern das nicht gegen Recht verstösst, sondern die Aufgabe ist es ein Diskussionsforum so zu führen dass gesittete Diskussionen möglich sind.

Das Gezeter wollte ich hören (von wegen Zensur und so, was ja andere immer wieder gerne mal anführen) wenn wir das löschen/editieren würden.

*Persönlich:*
Manchmal frage ich mich doch, was manche Leute morgends frühstücken um tagsüber so drauf zu kommen wie manche hier anscheinend!


----------



## petrikasus (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@all: Es gibt eine ganze Reihe Angler, die diese Landungshilfe als deutlich fischschonender als einen Kescher testieren. Warum die Aufregung? Oder kennt ihr das Ding nicht?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Es gibt eine ganze Reihe Angler, die diese Landungshilfe als deutlich fischschonender als einen Kescher testieren. Warum die Aufregung? Oder kennt ihr das Ding nicht?





türlich kenne ich das das ist nur meine meinung aber jedem das seine jeder wie er meint und wenn er sie mit einem gaf gelandet hätte das ist sein ding ich habe damit nur sagen wollen das ich das so nicht gemacht hätte


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

aber deswegen so gegen die mods vor zugehen und sich gleich löschen zulassen ist nicht die feine art #d#d


----------



## heinzrch (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ich finde das Bild der Barbe mit dem Boga-Grip auch etwas befremdlich. Zu Gute halten muß man dem Fänger aber, daß die Barbe ja nicht voll an dem Ding hängt, sondern er die Barbe hauptsächlich mit der Hand hält.
Ich könnte es verstehen, wenn er um die Barbe sicher zu landen und nur das Boga-Teil dabei hat, die Barbe mit dem Boga fixiert und dann aber mit der Hand raushebt. Ich denke, daß eine Barbe dieser Größe nur mit dem Boga-Grip rausgehoben, im Maulbereich erheblich verletzt wird.
Hab auch so ein Boga-Teil, ist aber zum Zanderfischen in der Nacht völlig unbrauchbar, da ich den Zander nicht so genau sehe, ihn nicht mit der Rute so weit aus dem Wasser heben möchte, und er auch das Maul nicht auf macht, wenn ich will. Wieder mal so eine geschickte Werbekampagne der Angelheftmacher....
Schön das ihr alle Barben wieder schwimmen laßt, von euren Barbenbeständen und -größen können wir hier in Franken nur träumen !


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

moin ihr lieben war schon einer von euch auf barben wäre schön zu wissen


----------



## barta (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

nope...bei mir is im mom truttenzeit
gelegentlich mal en bisken auf zander am rhein, aber fürn ansitzangeln am rhein is mir datt wetter im mom zu uselig... datt geht erst wieder im frühjahr los bei mir, denke ich mal erfahrungsgemäß

würd mich aber auch interessieren, ob nochwas läuft und in welchen größen?

grüße

barta


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

moin zusammen,


ich habe gerade wieder den thread durchgesehen und mir kam dabei eine idee:

ich für meine person werde wohl nächstes jahr bzgl. grossbarben etwas mehr experimentieren und ein wesentliches augenmerk auf die barbenangelei mit selbstgemachten boilies richten #6

habe auch schon auf der arbeit ein paar ganz pfiffige rezepte zusammen, die ich mal nächstes jahr alle durchprobieren werde- natürlich mit entsprechender erfolgsmeldung an euch!

sollen wir dann beizeiten mal einen kleinen vergleich starten?!?!

nur so eine idee #h

Gruss,
andy


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

barta ich gehe auch erst wieder im kommenden jahr#6



Andy das werde ich mal mit thomas abklären ist keine schlechte idee#6


----------



## karpfenmick (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> moin ihr lieben war schon einer von euch auf barben wäre schön zu wissen


Ich gehe am Wochende nochmal Karpfen fangen.Danach versuche ich es noch mal auf Barbe #h wenn es der Rhein dann noch zulässt (Hochwasser) man weiß ja nie wie schnell der steigt.#a #a #a 
Barta es gibt kein useliges Wetter, nur uselige Kleidung. 

bis die Tage
Micha


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Andy das werde ich mal mit thomas abklären ist keine schlechte idee#6



Hi Rudi,

war wie gesagt nur so eine Idee, aber vielleicht ist das ja ein "Experiment mit Potential" 

Die Rezepte, die ich habe, beinhalten hauptsächlich Geschmacksnoten wie Parmesan oder Fischmehl- klingt schonmal nicht uninteressant.

Stelle die Rezepte natürlich auch gerne zur Verfügung- habe sie allerdings auch nur aus dem WWW und sind von uns (noch!!!) nicht fangerprobt. Aber das ändert sich hoffentlich im kommenden Jahr #6 

Viele Grüsse,
Andy


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				AndyAusMonheim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rudi,
> 
> war wie gesagt nur so eine Idee, aber vielleicht ist das ja ein "Experiment mit Potential"
> 
> ...




wie gesagt da werde ich mit thomas noch mal drüber reden denn das scheint mir eine gute idee zu sein#6 und dir rezepte ebenfals#6#6


----------



## DonCamile (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo ,
werde eine extra Wurmzucht anlegen mit Parmesan getränkter Erde und werde mir ein Einmachglas mit Sonnenblumenöl und Käsestücke voll machen (Aromastoff).Dann werde ich im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen Gepflogenheiten eine 2. Rute auslegen (Barben-Grundrute mit Käse und Parmesanwurm).Das werde ich 2006 im gesamten Rhein-Main Gebiet tun.
Finde diese Aktion gut.
Grüsse Don


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

und ich werde einfach öfter rausgehen (ja auch bei dem wetter) als ihr und dadurch was fangen  mit boilie oder ohne


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> werde eine extra Wurmzucht anlegen mit Parmesan getränkter Erde und werde mir ein Einmachglas mit Sonnenblumenöl und Käsestücke voll machen (Aromastoff).Dann werde ich im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen Gepflogenheiten eine 2. Rute auslegen (Barben-Grundrute mit Käse und Parmesanwurm).Das werde ich 2006 im gesamten Rhein-Main Gebiet tun.
> Finde diese Aktion gut.
> Grüsse Don


sollte das heissen das du da mit machen möchtest wenn ja dann trage ich dich gerne ein#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> werde eine extra Wurmzucht anlegen mit Parmesan getränkter Erde und werde mir ein Einmachglas mit Sonnenblumenöl und Käsestücke voll machen (Aromastoff).Dann werde ich im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen Gepflogenheiten eine 2. Rute auslegen (Barben-Grundrute mit Käse und Parmesanwurm).Das werde ich 2006 im gesamten Rhein-Main Gebiet tun.
> Finde diese Aktion gut.
> Grüsse Don






bist dabei #6#6#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Angemeldete Bordis und ihre Gewässer  für die                       Grossbarbenjagd
> 
> *Alleskönner:                   Rhein/Bonn
> AndiAusMonheim:         Rhein
> ...




seite ist neu aktualisiert


----------



## barta (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Barta es gibt kein useliges Wetter, nur uselige Kleidung.
> 
> bis die Tage
> Micha


 
moin micha... aber das gerade DU mir das sagst, find ich gut
warst du es nicht, der mich angeschissen hat, weil ich mir son sauwetter zum angeln ausgesucht habe(den montag am rhein)

wie gehts denn sonst so micha? kannst dich ja mal über icq melden

grüße

barta


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

 *  Die erste gemeinsame Grossbarbenjagd im  Jahr 2006*

*Wir werden uns an einem von drei Tagen treffen, Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag
oder auch übers WE. Wie ihr eben könnt. Bitte um eure Meinungen und dann gegebenenfalls euren Terminvorschlag, wann ihr am besten Zeit habt und selbstverständlich können auch alle erscheinen,  die sich nicht angemeldet haben, aber bitte nicht vergessen, wir entscheiden uns nur für eine Futtersorte, Hakengrösse ect.*


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@flüsterer: wo soll es denn sein und um welchen zeitraum? warum mit einer futtersorte, hakengrösse etc? denke es wird wohl schwierig sein alle auf einen nenner zu bringen, da  ja vorfächer usw. zuhause vorbereitet werden müssten und man garantiert haken x nicht beim eigenen händler bekommt. soll doch kein wettfischen werden oder


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @flüsterer: wo soll es denn sein und um welchen zeitraum? warum mit einer futtersorte, hakengrösse etc? denke es wird wohl schwierig sein alle auf einen nenner zu bringen, da ja vorfächer usw. zuhause vorbereitet werden müssten und man garantiert haken x nicht beim eigenen händler bekommt. soll doch kein wettfischen werden oder





nein soll es nicht aber das war der vorschlag kamm von thomas mit dem gleichen futter es kann natürlich wenn ihr dass so wollt jeder mit seinem eigenen futter angeln und wo das sein soll entscheidet sich nach der anmeldung so dass keiner zu weit fahren muss und die zeit ligt auch an euch darum habe ich es ja reingeschrieben wann ihr am besteb könnt und die zeit habt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

sollte vielleicht eher freier gestaltet sein, da viele kollegen doch ihr spezialfutter anwenden wollen . das einzigste was man vorschreiben sollte, ist der konsum von 4 tassen glühwein in sagen wir mal 2 std. dies stellt sicher das echt klasse würfe zustande kommen (so gesehen an der mosel .


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> sollte vielleicht eher freier gestaltet sein, da viele kollegen doch ihr spezialfutter anwenden wollen . das einzigste was man vorschreiben sollte, ist der konsum von 4 tassen glühwein in sagen wir mal 2  der mosel .




mir ist das egal mit demm futter wir können es ja so machen das jeder sein eigennes futter und das andere drum herum mit bringt ich hab da keine probs mit und der konsum mit dem glühwein kann ich nicht zu stimmen denn wenn ich nur dran schnuppere hab ich schon die kiste voll:q:q:q:m


----------



## barta (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so solls sein


----------



## planlos13 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hi , 
echt klasse was ihr hir veranstaltet!!!:m 

würde mich auch gerne anschließen, mein hauptgewässer ist der rhein zwischen mainz und bingen.

grüße planlos


----------



## Carissma (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

jfjfhn


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Angemeldete Bordis und ihre Gewässer  für die                       Grossbarbenjagd
> 
> *Alleskönner:                   Rhein/Bonn
> AndiAusMonheim:         Rhein
> ...




planlos, bist dabei#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Carissma schrieb:
			
		

> jfjfhn




was das wohl heissen mag|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich denk mal das das machbar ist, das könnte aber jahre dauern...
Und wenn die beissen sollte dann wie so oft zwischendurch, wenn man denkt "och, ich glaub ich geh eins-zwei stunden angeln"...
Wenn man das gezielt versucht wird sie nie beissen, dass ist beim Angeln doch immer so...


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

das werden wir ja dann sehen ob sie beissen oder nicht aber barben hat man
oft als beifang


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Angemeldete Bordis und ihre Gewässer  für die                       Grossbarbenjagd
> 
> *Alleskönner:                   Rhein/Bonn
> AndiAusMonheim:         Rhein
> ...




Würd mich auch gern mit eintragen!

Adrian* / Rhein / vll. Ahr

Da ich sowieso nur noch am Wochende Angeln gehen kann, (Freitag bis Sonntag) und die dicken Barben bei uns immer Nachts beissen, werde ich im Sommer auf jedenfall auch mein glück versuchen!
Unsere alten Rekorde hier haben wir diesen Sommer platt gemacht und haben uns von 72cm auf 84cm gesteigert...


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Angemeldete Bordis und ihre Gewässer  für die                       Grossbarbenjagd
> 
> 
> Adrian: /Rhein/Vll/Ahr
> ...




Adrian, bist dabei#6


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Alles klar #6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

moin moin so ich habe heute morgen mit thomas getelt und wenn es im besser geht|krank: wird die neue trööt von thomas erstelt diese woche noch#6#6



thomas erhole dich erst mal denn deine stimme gleicht einem waschbrett
gute besserng#6


----------



## DonCamile (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Montage eines Grossbarbenfängers:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=8791


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

[Unglaublich hans-peter bach][ unser Fisch-Hitperade könig 2004" hat wieder
zugeschlagen der 38jährige aus dem bayerischen poing schlägt ein rekord
nach dem anderen am 20.09.2005 fing der allrounder im ismaninger
speichersee auf einen wurm an einer 17er geflochtenen eine gigantische
barbe von 14 pfund 200g und einer länge von 87 cm]




leute leute das ist mal eine barbe 
Petri-Heil dem fänger


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Montage eines Grossbarbenfängers:
> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=8791





ich danke dir für den hinweis#6#6


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Also das ist ja keine Barbe mehr sondern ein Monster.

Aber alle Achtung dem Fänger. Ein dickes fettes Petri zu diesem grossartigen Fang. Man kann nur hoffen das man selbst auch mal so einen Erfolg hat. Mal sehen was das neue Jahr uns bringt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

der mann fängt aber nicht nur brutale barben, sondern hat auch schon brassen von 15pfd !!!! gelandet . selbst wenn der see superproduktiv ist muss er wohl echt was können


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

jaa da gebe ich dir recht denn er hat kurze zeit danach eine 83ger geladnet:g


----------



## forellenudo (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

94er und 96er barben fang ich auch immer,und wenn ich denn wach werde ist der Traum vorbei|supergri der Typ hat es aber drauf zu haben,der kennt sein Gewässer und wo die Dicken stehen,denn das ist bestimmt kein zufall,auf jeden fall#r #r


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

udo so änlich geht es mir auch


----------



## Fabio (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Das ist ein wirklich toller Fisch, ich hoffe, jemand aus unserer Aktion kann 2006 vielleicht mit ähnlichem aufwarten.
lg fabio


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ja das hoffe ich auch |bla:|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So Jungs, nu hatte ich mal wieder etwas Zeit und den Daten- und Faktenthread zur Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd eröffnet und oben festgetackert.

*Diesen Thread bitte nicht zum labern nutzen!!!*

Dazu lassen wir weiterhin diesen hier offen, auch für Absprachen, Taktik, Technik Termine, Treffen etc..

Im anderen Thread wollen wir nur die entsprechenden Fakten sammeln um damit für alle immer einen Überblick über den Stand der Sache zu haben.

*Und für alle dies noch nicht mitgekriegt haben:*

*DAS IST KEIN WETTANGELN; ES GEHT NICHT DARUIM WER DEN GRÖßTEN HAT (FÄNGT); SONDERN DARUM MÖGLICHST VIELE UND GENAUE DATEN ZUM FANG VON GROßEN BARBEN ZU SAMMELN!!!*

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns allen viel Spass, Erfolg und viele verwertbare Daten.

Hier gehts zum Daten- und Faktenthread


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, nu hatte ich mal wieder etwas Zeit und den Daten- und Faktenthread zur Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd eröffnet und oben festgetackert.
> 
> *Diesen Thread bitte nicht zum labern nutzen!!!*
> 
> ...





jepp genau so sehe ich das auch#6#6#6


----------



## karpfenmick (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> jepp genau so sehe ich das auch#6#6#6


 
morgen ihr Barbenjäger.Ab welcher Länge sollen wir denn in den Faktentread unsere Barben aufnehmen, oder sollen alle dort hinein die wir fangen werden.#h


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> morgen ihr Barbenjäger.Ab welcher Länge sollen wir denn in den Faktentread unsere Barben aufnehmen, oder sollen alle dort hinein die wir fangen werden.#h





ich deke mal alle #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Alle rein die gefangn und  fotografisch belegt sind. 

Es geht ja drum rauszufinden welche Methoden, Stellen, Montagen und Köder vor allem für größere Barben tauglich sind, wenn dann auf eine Methode vor allem kleinere gefangen werden, sollte man das ja auch mitkriegen um zukünftig evtl. an den kleinen "vorbeiangeln" zu können.


----------



## karpfenmick (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle rein die gefangn und fotografisch belegt sind.
> 
> Es geht ja drum rauszufinden welche Methoden, Stellen, Montagen und Köder vor allem für größere Barben tauglich sind, wenn dann auf eine Methode vor allem kleinere gefangen werden, sollte man das ja auch mitkriegen um zukünftig evtl. an den kleinen "vorbeiangeln" zu können.


 
Ja ok, dann hab ich wenigstens auch ewas mitzuteilen bei den Hammer Barben die meistens fange  

Gruß Micha


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ok, dann hab ich wenigstens auch ewas mitzuteilen bei den Hammer Barben die meistens fange
> 
> Gruß Micha





na das ist doch super #6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

PN von DonCamile,
Hallo,
werde eine extra Wurmzucht anlegen mit
Parmesan Getränkter Erde und werde mir ein
Einmachglas mit Sonnenblumenöl und
Käsestückee voll machen (Aromastoff).Dann
werde ich im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen
Gepflogenheiten eine 2. Rute auslegen
(Barben-Grundrute mit Käse und
Parmesanwurm). Das werde ich 2006 im
gesamten Rhein-Main  Gebiet tun.


----------



## Adrian* (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So, ich bin echt gespannt was das hier gibt, ich davon überzeugt das das der Renner wird!
Ich hoffe das es hier nicht nur streit gibt wie in so manch anderen thread's...
Wie schon gesagt *kein Wettangeln*
Bestimmt tauchen hier echt super Fische auf!
Ich habe auch schon so meine favoriten, z.b MainzGonsenheim & seine Crew aus dem Barbenthread! Die machen et  
Ich bin im moment sämliche vorbereitungen für 2006 am treffen, neue Feederruten, Rollen, Schnüre, Rod Pod, Futter, Montagen usw.
Habe schweren Herzens die Spinnruten auf weiter's geputz und an die wand gehängt...
Ich wünschte wir hätten schon Sommer damit es hier so richig los gehen kann...
Man sollte hier auch nicht nur fische zeigen sonder'n seine erfahrungen weitergeben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> Ich wünschte wir hätten schon Sommer damit es hier so richig los gehen kann...


Ich bin da eher schon mal gespannt was wir von "Winterbarben" hören werden)


----------



## Adrian* (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Im Winter hatten wir hier noch nie so richtig glück...
Ich werd erst wieder im Januar wenn ich soweit alles zusammen habe mim Feeder'n loslegen...
Dann kommt ja noch die Schonzeiten und sowas...


----------



## barta (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

bis zur schonzeit haste aber nochwas zeit
hab mir schon vorgenommen, vorher noch die eine oder andere bartenträgerin zu drillen


----------



## Adrian* (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Das auf jedenfall  #6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@adi: eins muss ich dir lassen, komplimente machen kannst du. könnte sich bei den mädels auszahlen . denke aber nicht das wir hier die grössten barben fangen. war selber sehr erstaunt wie viele kollegen im thread "wat is nu groß" barben über 80cm gefangen haben. da angeln wir hier ja förmlich im kindergarten .

wenn es demnächst mal wieder über 10grad warm wird beisst es auch mal wieder besser


----------



## Adrian* (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@MainzG.

Hast du dich inzwischen eigentlich für ne Rolle/Rollen entschieden?
du hast doch hier auch mal angefragt, ich bin jetzt auch auf der suche nach neuen Rollen....


----------



## sigi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ohoh, da  hast du gerade in noch offene Wunden gestochen. Frag MG  lieber nicht wie er  sich für neue Rollen entscheidet, er ist schon beim zweiten Satz neuen  Rollen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

nee jungs bin schon wieder ganz hergestellt und  mit den shimanos jetzt glücklich. ist die baitrunner gte 6000. 
@adi: habe dir ne email geschickt, sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Und wieder ein Neuer, im Faktenthread hab ich ihn schon eingetragen:
Nick: Rheinangler66
Gewässer: Rhein


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ja das ist doch prima, auf das die Liste sich erweitert#6#6#6#6

Freue mich schon wenn die Treffen endlich losgehen hier.|laola:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Jo, je mehr es werden desto besser.

Und ich freu mich auch schon darauf mal ein paar Barbenjäger kennen zu lernen.


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Jepp, vor allem auf die verschiedensten Techniken von jedem. Es ist doch immer wieder toll, wenn man dazulernen kann. Da ich persönlich bis jetzt nur ca. 3-4 Barben insgesamt gefangen habe, hoffe ich doch, wenn ich einige Tips und Tricks dazulerne auch mal die grösseren Barben zu meinen Fängen dazuzählen darf.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder ein Neuer, im Faktenthread hab ich ihn schon eingetragen:
> Nick: Rheinangler66
> Gewässer: Rhein





super das wird ja immer besser#6#6#6#6


----------



## Rheinangler66 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Boardis,
ich habe mich gestern auch für das große vorhaben in 2006 angemeldet.
Bisher habe ich nur auf der Hessischen Rheinseite gefischt, werde aber für 2006 mir noch einen Erlaubnisschein für die Pfälzer Seite holen.
Mir ist beim Lesen des Forums aufgefallen, das es in der Region in der ich fische (Rhein von Nordheim bis Gernsheim) leider fast keine AB-Member gibt, bzw. dort nicht fischen.#c 
War am Sonntag zum fischen, und nix hat sich getan!#q 

Gibt es hier im Board Member die ebenfalls den Barben in diesem Abschnitt nachstellen?

Wie schon oben erwähnt werde ich 2006 auch auf der Pfälzerseite unterwegs sein, und es wäre Klasse, das eine oder andere mal mit anderen gemeinsam zum fischen zu gehen!

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Petri Heil


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Rheinangler66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardis,
> ich habe mich gestern auch für das große vorhaben in 2006 angemeldet.
> Bisher habe ich nur auf der Hessischen Rheinseite gefischt, werde aber für 2006 mir noch einen Erlaubnisschein für die Pfälzer Seite holen.
> Mir ist beim Lesen des Forums aufgefallen, das es in der Region in der ich fische (Rhein von Nordheim bis Gernsheim) leider fast keine AB-Member gibt, bzw. dort nicht fischen.#c
> ...





schön das du nun auch dazu geörst wir freuen uns über jeden der hier mit mach#6#6

und dir auch ein schöner weihnachten|wavey:


----------



## Jägermeister14 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hi leute ich habe noch keine Barben gefangen aber ich hätte schon lust mal bei sowas mitzumachen! Bei uns an der Weser werden regelmäßig Barben gefangen! Kann man sich auch eintragen wenn man wenig auf Barben angelt  also nur for fun? 

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Jägermeister14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute ich habe noch keine Barben gefangen aber ich hätte schon lust mal bei sowas mitzumachen! Bei uns an der Weser werden regelmäßig Barben gefangen! Kann man sich auch eintragen wenn man wenig auf Barben angelt also nur for fun?
> 
> Gruß Jägermeister




hallo naklar kannst  du das warum denn nicht#6


----------



## Jägermeister14 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Gut dann würde ich mitmachen
Mein Gewässer ist die Weser in Vlotho!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@rheinangler: klar gibt es leute die in deiner nähe fischen. nehm mal kontakt mit fisheye67 auf, der fischte immer in rheindürkheim. haben den momentan adoptiert, fängt uns aber zu viel und würden den gerne wieder loswerden


----------



## DonCamile (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Wie wäre es mit so einer Statistik:
http://www.fang-online.de/?bereich=fangstat&stat=fische

Barbe auswählen dann generieren

Dann könnte man doch gleich sehen welche die erfolgreichste Methode ist und die dann verfeinern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@ jägermeister:
HAb Dich eingetragen!


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Thomas

Könntest du das bei mir vielleicht ändern???

Das sollte heissen, 

Adrian* Rhein / vielleicht Ahr...


----------



## Rheinangler66 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @rheinangler: klar gibt es leute die in deiner nähe fischen. nehm mal kontakt mit fisheye67 auf, der fischte immer in rheindürkheim. haben den momentan adoptiert, fängt uns aber zu viel und würden den gerne wieder loswerden


 
@MainzGonsenheim,
danke für die Info!
Hm, das in Rheindürkheim öfters auf Barben gefischt wird habe ich auch schon gehört, und werde auch aus diesem Grund 2006 dort tätig werden!

Petri Heil


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@rhein: nachteil,er hatte auf der strecke aber bei weitem nicht unsere standartgrössen. kann aber auch genau an seiner stelle gelegen haben. gibt bei uns ja auch kindertagesstätten


----------



## Jägermeister14 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Danke fürs eintragen auf zur großen Barbenjagd!

Gruß Jägermeiser


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Jägermeister14 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke fürs eintragen auf zur großen Barbenjagd!
> 
> Gruß Jägermeiser




herzlich gerne#6#6#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

jetzt haben sich schon so viele eingetragen und keiner davon geht fischen?????? geht denn keiner über weihnachten raus? wetter ist doch an sich mild, also keine schlechten bedingungen.


----------



## Adrian* (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@MainzG.

Ich bin mir noch zeug am besorgen, ich glaub auch das bei diesen Temperaturen keiner richtig bock hat sich draussen einen abzufrieren...
Januar sorum werd ich schonmal zum Testfischen mit dem neuen Gerät an die Buhnen gehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Bock schon, nur (noch) keine Zeit :-(((


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@adi: das ist doch kein argument. ist doch nicht richtig kalt diesen winter. und wenn selbst wenn es kalt wäre, freust du dich drüber echt doppelt weil hart erkämpft. merke: barbenfischen ist männersache  (hoffe es lesen keine mädels den thread .

@thomas: dann lass die gäste halt etwas hungern und wetz das messer am ufer


----------



## dcpolo (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Wie im anderen Thread erwähnt- hatte heute eine kleine Barbe am Rhein- war jedoch nix fototaugliches:q So viel Zoom schafft meine Ixus nicht 

Gerade in den Barbenregionen der Fließgewässer müsste aber was gehen- warm anziehen, dann friert auch keiner- kalt war mir zumindest nicht- aber warm vom Drillen wurde ich auch nicht:c


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hast du denn die  massen und womit hast du sie gefangen
wenn du das alles hast dan bitte pn an mich danke dir#6#6


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die größeren Barben stehen eher in der prallen Strömung, als an der Strömungskante. An den Stellen in NRW am Rhein fische ich mit 80-120g Futterkörben. Diese werden aber regelmäßig an die Strömungskante gedrückt.
> Für 2006 werde ich mir die Krallenfutterkörbe mit größerem Durchmesser anfertigen lassen (120g Blei, 4cm Durchmesser, 8cm Länge), die kann man beim Hersteller ab 20 Stück bekommen. Damit geht dann eine Rute in die Hauptströmung. Durch die Kralle sollten die 120g am Grund bleiben und durch die Form dürfte der Strömungsdruck nicht zu hoch werden. Insgesamt habe ich dann ca. 180g Gewicht, die ich mit meinen Ruten noch bewältigen kann.



Wer stellt denn die Krallenfutterkörbe her?
Welche Ruten benutzt du?


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann mal zusammen fassen:
> Stellen eher mit starker Strömung, daauch eher in der Strommitte als am Rand.
> Köder lieber ein Stück zu groß als zu klein
> Als Köder Käse, Würmer oder Frühstücksfleisch
> ...



Madenbündel nicht vergessen.#h


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Meterbarbe????*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas: Wenn du gerne mal mit mir/uns zum Barbenfeedern an den Neckar gehen möchtest, schick mir einfach eine PM, dann machen wir was aus.
> 90er Barben kann ich dir nicht zwar nicht versprechen, aber im Schnitt liegen wir so zwischen 55-70 (am Neckar).
> An einam gemeinsamen Barben-Fischen wäre ich eher interessiert, als an AB-ich-hab-die-längste-Barbe "Wettbewerben". :q
> Ich bin ab und zu mal mit Feeder-, Match, Bolo- und Kopfrute unterwegs, aber mein Herz hängt mehr an der Spinnfischerei.
> ...



Welchen Lockstoff nimmst du und wie wendest du ihn an?


----------



## dcpolo (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Flüsterer*: email *ist raus


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich möchte auch gerne mitmachen. Ich werde am Mittel-Rhein um Koblenz und an der Mosel fischen.

Ich meine der Wasserstand mit Pegel-Örtlichkeit gehört mit in die Liste. Den kann man im Internet aktuell unter www.wetteronline.de abrufen.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> @Flüsterer*: email *ist raus




super#6


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Nehmt ihr stabile, beschwerte Dreibeine oder Hi-RodPods?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt ihr stabile, beschwerte Dreibeine oder Hi-RodPods?





hallo @ulschi wir nemen beides#6


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Barbenflüsterer:
Nimmst du mich auch in der Liste auf (siehe weiter oben)?#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

wenn du dir was neues zulegst hol dir ein hipod. habe ein dreibein  und finde es gegen das hipod sehr instabil.





			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt ihr stabile, beschwerte Dreibeine oder Hi-RodPods?


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Welches HiPod könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Preis? Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> @Barbenflüsterer:
> Nimmst du mich auch in der Liste auf (siehe weiter oben)?#h




naklar herzlich gerne#6#6


----------



## petrikasus (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@ulschi: Die Körbe kommen von Jörg Düren, im Internet unter http://www.jdtec.de/hauptset.html zu finden.


----------



## dcpolo (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil, die erste Barbe von mir... ich bin ein Star...#h Autogrammwünsche per PM:q


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil, die erste Barbe von mir... ich bin ein Star...#h Autogrammwünsche per PM:q






ja du bist ein starrrrr ich hol dich hier raus:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Galt es nicht, ab 1.1.2006 die Barben zu statistisieren?
Egal ... ich freue mich über diesen ersten Eintrag. Petri Heil.

Wie kann ich denn "Daten und Fakten" abonnieren?


Uli


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Galt es nicht, ab 1.1.2006 die Barben zu statistisieren?
> Egal ... ich freue mich über diesen ersten Eintrag. Petri Heil.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn "Daten und Fakten" abonnieren?
> ...




Uli wenn du angeln gest und ne barbe hast schreibst du mir eine pn
wo wie so auflichten wie du es da gesehen hat und ich schreibe es dann da rein


----------



## karpfenmick (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil, die erste Barbe von mir... ich bin ein Star...#h Autogrammwünsche per PM:q


 
Glückwunsch,#v  endlich habe ich es mal mit einem Star zu tun.
werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen bevor der Schnee kommt :m hab noch ein paar Restmaden ,verbreiten ziemlich strengen Geruch aber wer weiß wo zu es gut ist.:v 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch,#v  endlich habe ich es mal mit einem Star zu tun.
> werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen bevor der Schnee kommt :m hab noch ein paar Restmaden ,verbreiten ziemlich strengen Geruch aber wer weiß wo zu es gut ist.:v
> 
> Gruß Micha





ja mach das und auch den nichtfangberichten bitte#6#6


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Kennt jemand das Natural Stone Weight mit Beflockung von Askari (also ein Kieselstein statt Blei und Beflockung zur Aufnahme von Duftstoffen)? Ist sogar billiger als Blei. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

uli damit habe ich noch keine erfahrung da kann ich nix zu sagen leider#c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@ulschi: würde mir eher die körbe kaufen als es nur mit lockstoff deichseln zu wollen. kannst die abgabe da besser über die futterkonsistenz regeln. unsere versuche mit lockstoffen sind nicht unbedingt besser als ohne. ausserdem haben steine sicher nicht den richtigen grip. 
habe einen mitangler, welcher nach 1,5 jahren immer noch nicht wußte, das man die jd krallen umklappen muss. war neulich echt ein lacher, da es zufällig rauskam . nenne aber mal keinen namen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@dc: ist ja nicht ganz fair, hast kein bild . und ne *grossbarbe* von dem kaliber wird ohne bild selten geglaubt :q .


----------



## fisheye_67 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> habe einen mitangler, welcher nach 1,5 jahren immer noch nicht wußte, das man die jd krallen umklappen muss. war neulich echt ein lacher, da es zufällig rauskam . nenne aber mal keinen namen.


 
Yep! Ist wohl auch besser, hinterher ärgert sigi sich noch .....:q


----------



## petrikasus (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> Yep! Ist wohl auch besser, hinterher ärgert sigi sich noch .....:q


Prrrruuuuuhhhaaaaaa!!! Ich habe da auch einen Kollegen, der besondere Erfahrungen mit Freilaufrollen und Großhechten hat ;-))))


----------



## barta (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

son kollegen kenn ich auch
mit offenem freilauf RICHTIG angeschlagen...muuhahahahaha
das ding hätte nam echt zu karneval als langhaarperücke benutzen können
den karpfen hatta dann wie mitte fliegengerte mit einer hand anne schnur gedrillt...muuahhhaa...leider existieren keine fotos davon


----------



## dcpolo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @dc: ist ja nicht ganz fair, hast kein bild . und ne *grossbarbe* von dem kaliber wird ohne bild selten geglaubt :q .



aaaah, diese Ignoranten....|bla: 

Egal, habe gerade meinen Vorlesungsplan ausm Netz gezogen... Mittwochs und Freitags komplett frei|kopfkrat Ihr wisst was das heisst?#w#a Super- die Barben können kommen#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

man müsste die lustigsten begebenheiten echt mal aufschreiben. wenn ich dran denke was wir schon gelacht haben 

@polo: werde morgen mal rausgehen um ne weihnachtsbarbe zu fangen. melde die aber erst wenn sie faktor3,5 zu deiner hat da sonst keine grossbarbe unter unseren bedingungen


----------



## karpfenmick (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hi Leute, war  heute mal am Rhein und habe wie schon vorrausgesagt vom Flüsterer nichts gefangen. Wetter war OK, kaum Wind nur ein paar Regentropfen klares Wasser keine Hänger, Strömung hielt sich auch in Grenzen aber nicht ein Fisch :c . Kleine Haken ,große Haken,mit und ohne Futterkorb in Strömung und im Buhnenfeld voll gepackt mit Maden und auch nur mit 3 Stk. aber kein Fisch war zu sehen.Mit und Mais und Boilie auch noch versucht aber nichts ging.

Werde es nach Weihnachten wieder versuchen.#: 

Frohes Fest an alle und viele Geschenke wünscht euch 

Micha#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@mick: dennoch gute leistung denn du warst wenigstens am start. vielleicht wäre es morgen an selber stelle mit selber taktik wieder klasse. hatte sowas hier auch schon. am vortag eine, nächsten tag (ohne erkennbaren grund) viele . ist halt angeln


----------



## ulschi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute, war  heute mal am Rhein und habe wie schon vorrausgesagt vom Flüsterer nichts gefangen. Wetter war OK, kaum Wind nur ein paar Regentropfen klares Wasser keine Hänger, Strömung hielt sich auch in Grenzen aber nicht ein Fisch :c . Kleine Haken ,große Haken,mit und ohne Futterkorb in Strömung und im Buhnenfeld voll gepackt mit Maden und auch nur mit 3 Stk. aber kein Fisch war zu sehen.Mit und Mais und Boilie auch noch versucht aber nichts ging.
> 
> Werde es nach Weihnachten wieder versuchen.#:
> 
> ...



Sehr gut, auch diese Meldungen gehören hier rein. Danke und Petri Heil.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Petrijünger + Boardies.

Uli


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute, war  heute mal am Rhein und habe wie schon vorrausgesagt vom Flüsterer nichts gefangen. Wetter war OK, kaum Wind nur ein paar Regentropfen klares Wasser keine Hänger, Strömung hielt sich auch in Grenzen aber nicht ein Fisch :c . Kleine Haken ,große Haken,mit und ohne Futterkorb in Strömung und im Buhnenfeld voll gepackt mit Maden und auch nur mit 3 Stk. aber kein Fisch war zu sehen.Mit und Mais und Boilie auch noch versucht aber nichts ging.
> 
> Werde es nach Weihnachten wieder versuchen.#:
> 
> ...



schicke mir bitte pn wie wo wann womit ja denn auch dich nicht fänge sollten da rein#6


----------



## petrikasus (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich bin morgen früh am Start (yep: Geschenke sind da, Baum steht auch schon und meine Frau hat JA gesagt), 7:15 Uhr will ich an der Lippe an einer Barbenstelle sein. Allerdings sahen die Maden beim TDealer nicht so wirklich frisch aus. Futter wird auch etwas anders angemischt als sonst. Schaun wir mal wie das Ergebnis wird!?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@rudi: wollten wir die statistik nicht mit grossbarben füttern?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @rudi: wollten wir die statistik nicht mit grossbarben füttern?





ich meine das sei beides mom ich schau mal nach


----------



## ulschi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine das sei beides mom ich schau mal nach



Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass beides reingehört.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

achso da war was. naja nixfangen bringt aber eigentlich kaum eine erkenntnis (es sei denn der nachbarangler fängt).


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas: Futter würde ich noch aufnehmen *und ich würde* *auch "nicht"-Fänge* (gibt es sowas eigentlich?:c #q ) eintragen (Quasi Lost-Business-Report für Angler:m ).




da isses


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Petri, hab das gleich mit aufgenommen.




und hier die zusage


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen früh am Start (yep: Geschenke sind da, Baum steht auch schon und meine Frau hat JA gesagt), 7:15 Uhr will ich an der Lippe an einer Barbenstelle sein. Allerdings sahen die Maden beim TDealer nicht so wirklich frisch aus. Futter wird auch etwas anders angemischt als sonst. Schaun wir mal wie das Ergebnis wird!?





hallo @patrikasus und was hat es gegeben hast du eine barbe festnemen können


----------



## karpfenmick (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> schicke mir bitte pn wie wo wann womit ja denn auch dich nicht fänge sollten da rein#6


 
Frohes Fest,hab dir gerade eine PN geschickt mit den Daten.Kannst dir ja noch Überlegen ob wir die wirklich alle aufnehmen wollen.Wird sich im Winter bestimmt öfter wiederholen.|kopfkrat :m


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Frohes Fest,hab dir gerade eine PN geschickt mit den Daten.Kannst dir ja noch Überlegen ob wir die wirklich alle aufnehmen wollen.Wird sich im Winter bestimmt öfter wiederholen.|kopfkrat :m






hallo @karpfenmick danke das wünsche ich dir auch



aber mir fehlt da noch was schau mal bitte nach unter 
2006 Angleerboardgrossbarbenjagd-Daten und Fakten
danke dir|wavey:


----------



## ulschi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@barbenflüsterer,

bitte gib mir mal deine e-mail, damit ich dir Meldung machen kann. Danke.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> @barbenflüsterer,
> 
> bitte gib mir mal deine e-mail, damit ich dir Meldung machen kann. Danke.




uli PN ist raus#6#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

uli deine mail isr angekommen#6 und wie gesagt ich werde es nach dem aufstehen eintragen#6#6


----------



## PANFISH (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo da mach ich auch mit werde mit meinem bruder in schweinfurt am main angeln.Bleibt nur noch das problem wo trage ich mich ein?
Gruss Panfish


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				PANFISH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo da mach ich auch mit werde mit meinem bruder in schweinfurt am main angeln.Bleibt nur noch das problem wo trage ich mich ein?
> Gruss Panfish






super das du da auch mit machst#6 und das eintragen machen wir für dich#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

PANFISH du bist eingetragen siehe unter
2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten#6
aber bitte da keinen eintrag nur hier danke


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so wir meine frau und ich wir werden so wie es ausschaut kommende woche auch zum rhein fahren ja und wer dann lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich gerne anschlisssen zum barben angeln#6#6 und ich werde euch dann mal zeigen wie sone METERRRRRRRRRRR barbe ausschaut|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## til (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich les mir jetzt nicht alles durch, ist einfach zuviel, deshalb entschuldigung, falls es schon gesagt wurde:
Nach meiner Erfahrung fängt man Barben sehr gut bei Sommerregenhochwasser.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

moin til ich glaube das steht noch nirgendwo aber ich mus sagen das ich barben auch schon im winter gefangen habe und die waren nicht gerade klein#6  aber denn noch gut zu wissen#6


----------



## Adrian* (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@til

Kurz vorm Regen/Gewiter oder Kurz nachher geht's wirklich richtig gut!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@rudi: ich würd mich totlachen wenn deine frau uns die ominöse meterbarbe präsentiert. greifen ja morgen auch schwer an, kenne den streifen nicht, bin aber noch timos test guter dinge.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @rudi: ich würd mich totlachen wenn deine frau uns die ominöse meterbarbe präsentiert.






frag mich mal löl


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

bekommst heute glaub ich noch ne fangmeldung(en)


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> bekommst heute glaub ich noch ne fangmeldung(en)






ich freu mich drauf#6#6


----------



## Köfis (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo,

ich wurde gerade vom Barbenflüsterer Rudi telefonisch gezwungen#c#c#c, mich hier anzumelden, was hiermit geschehen ist.
Ich werde mich bemühen, meinen persönlichen Rekord von letzten Jahr zu überbieten. 
Gewässer: Rhein /Bonn

Gruß
Maik#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Köfis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wurde gerade vom Barbenflüsterer Rudi telefonisch gezwungen#c#c#c, mich hier anzumelden, was hiermit geschehen ist.
> Ich werde mich bemühen, meinen persönlichen Rekord von letzten Jahr zu überbieten.
> ...




das war auch dein glück weil sonnst hätte ich dich ja sowas von zerschlagen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

gibt nur ein kleines problem. fotos sind ohne massband, aber da denke ich zu erkennen sein wird was es ist (und es keine meterbarben sind) wird es ok sein. waren ja immerhin zu fünft, also ist es rechtssicher


----------



## Adrian* (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Bei Foto's gibt's immer son paar Tricks einen Fisch größer aussehen zu lassen,
man sollte immer ein vergleichs gegenstand mit Fotografieren....


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> gibt nur ein kleines problem. fotos sind ohne massband, aber da denke ich zu erkennen sein wird was es ist (und es keine meterbarben sind) wird es ok sein. waren ja immerhin zu fünft, also ist es rechtssicher







egal geb rüber was du hast#6#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Foto's gibt's immer son paar Tricks einen Fisch größer aussehen zu lassen,
> man sollte immer ein vergleichs gegenstand mit Fotografieren....


 
hast völlig recht. habe ich ja sogar für fotos gefordert, da in anderen hitparaden ne 60iger zu ner 160iger mutiert ist|bla: haben den meter ja immer mit und sind fleißig am daten erfassen (für die wachstumsstatistik), kam aber keiner auf die idee nen meter ranzuhalten . naja wenn nicht dann melden wir das nächste mal welche, war ja heute nicht das letzte mal und die riesenklötzer waren auch nicht dabei


----------



## karpfenmick (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Wir wollen die Barben sehen, wir wollen die Barben s.........
Gruß Micha


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen die Barben sehen, wir wollen die Barben s.........
> Gruß Micha


#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

der fotograf ist im verzug, gibt es dann wohl erst morgen. rudi schick mir doch bitte mal das passende doc für.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> der fotograf ist im verzug, gibt es dann wohl erst morgen. rudi schick mir doch bitte mal das passende doc für.







oky dauert einen moment#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> der fotograf ist im verzug, gibt es dann wohl erst morgen. rudi schick mir doch bitte mal das passende doc für.




gebe mir mal bitter per pn deine email adresse


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

mail ist raus Mainz#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

*SO NUN NOCH EINMAL FÜR ALLE DIE HIER MITMACHEN IN DEM THREAT

2006: ANGLERBOARDGRO?BARBENJAGT-DATEN UND FAKTEN

SCHREIEBEN NUR THOMAS UND ICH IN  DIESEM THREAT. ER IST FÜR UNS ALLE DA. IHR SENDET MIR WAS IHR GEFANGEN HABT UND ICH SCHREIBE ES DA HIN WO ES HIN SOLL SO HAT THOMAS ES DA AUCH REINGESCHRIBEN DENN SONST WIRD DAS AUCH EIN LABERTHREAT UND DAS SOLLTE VERMIEDEN WERDEN ALSO BITTE NICHT BÖSE SEIN 
*


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so leute dann hätte ich gleich noch ein anligen wann wollen wir denn das erste barbentrefen machen wann und wo das ligt nur an euch sagt mir was denn dann können wir das auch mal dingfest machen#6#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

darf da dann wenigstens gelabert werden ?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> darf da dann wenigstens gelabert werden ?


      Du weist genau wie ich das meine hier wird gelabert und in der anderen trööt nicht


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

sorry jens aber das mus nun sein

so wenn ihr dermeinung seid dass das bild von MainzGonsenheim
 im "2006 Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagt Datan und Vakten" drin bleiben soll dann sagt hier bitte eure meinung denn es wurde nicht mit massband geknibst die Barbe wurde aber unter zeugen gemessen! also ich denke mir zeugen sind für mich auch mass genug#6 #6 aber es liegt an euch


----------



## sigi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Wenn Jens auf  sein  Bestechungsgeld noch was drauf legt, bezeuge ich sogar das die barbe über einen Meter war


----------



## sigi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich lese gerade, daß Jens das Foto unter Zeugen gemessen hat, stimmt es hatte die Mase 9X13


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Jens auf  sein  Bestechungsgeld noch was drauf legt, bezeuge ich sogar das die barbe über einen Meter war


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese gerade, daß Jens das Foto unter Zeugen gemessen hat, stimmt es hatte die Mase 9X13


  



ich meinte die Barbe#q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

jungs ist doch kein problem, sachte ja selber wir lassen sie draussen weil kein maßband. 
habe aber von gestern noch eine 63er mit maßband zu bieten (foto ist von mir unentdeckt geschossen worden). 
werden dieses jahr vermutlich noch hunderte (natürlich die crew zusammen  von der größe erwischen und schieben dann eine davon nach . wollte eigentlich keine unter 70ig einstellen, aber irgendwie sieht die statistik so leer aus.


----------



## sigi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wollte eigentlich keine unter 70ig einstellen, aber irgendwie sieht die statistik so leer aus.



Dann  würde sie wohl noch lange leer aussehen


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hallo ihr lieben ich suche einen nachfolger der das so weiter macht wie ich es getan hab mit den einträgen in 2006 Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd-Daten und Fakten da ich nicht mehr soviel ins ab komme wer lust hat bitte bei mir melden über pn Danke #6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

so nachfolger ist gefunden Adrian* hast sich bei mir gemeldet und er möchte
das gerne weiter machen das heist alle pns ab heute an Adrian* senden
dann noch viel spass und erfolg Adrian*#6 und ich bleibe was vom ab weg und nein das ist keine abmeldung


----------



## Adrian* (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hab mir den "Fragebogen" nochmal angeuckt, und Teil's überarbeitet um möglichst genaue und viel Informationen zusammen zu kriegen...
Fall's ich immer noch was vergessen haben sollte, oder euch noch was besonder's wichtig oder für euch interesant ist, schreibt mich an...

*Fänger:*

*Fang:*
Länge:
Gewicht:

*Beifang:*

*Gewässer:*

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite:

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 
Tag:
Uhrzeit: 

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: 
 Strömung: 

*Methode: *

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: 
Rolle:
Hauptschnur: 
Vorfach: 
Blei/Korb: 
Haken: 
Montage:

*Köder: *
Art: 
Größe/anzahl: 


*Futter:*


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir den "Fragebogen" nochmal angeuckt, und Teil's überarbeitet um möglichst genaue und viel Informationen zusammen zu kriegen...
> Fall's ich immer noch was vergessen haben sollte, oder euch noch was besonder's wichtig oder für euch interesant ist, schreibt mich an...
> 
> *Fänger:*
> ...







Adrian* ich muss sagen das dass besser ausschaut super gemacht#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Jo Spitze, und ich hab auch gleich noch ne Spitzenmeldung:
Zebco (in Person von Frerk Petersen) findet die Sache auch klasse hier.

Daher spendiert Zebco ein paar schöne Preise für Barbenangler, die hier mitmachen:

Wer die größte Barbe regulär meldet (inkl. Foto etc.) :
 Browning Hotrods Barbel 1216 360

Wer die meisten regulären Fangmeldungen im Laufe des Jahres bringt:
Browning Black Magic Rolle RD 0148 040

Und wer den "kuriosesten Beifang" meldet:
Browning Champion Choice Barben Futter "Easy Cheesy", 9 x 1 kg
Beutel, 3970 013

Das als kleiner Ansporn um möglichst viele Daten zu erhalten.

Im Laufe des Jahres werden wir mit Zebco noch einen Test von deren Barbenfutter durchführen, da müssen wir aber erst Modalitäten etc. klären.

Herzlichen Dank an Zebco und Frerk Petersen fürdie Unterstützung der Boardies!


----------



## petrikasus (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@thomas: coole Idee, um die Angelegenheit mal etwas zu forcieren. Allerdings ist mir (und ich denke, es geht vielen so) das Wetter derzeit etwas zu cool, um Meldungen zu generieren ;-)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die größte Barbe regulär meldet (inkl. Foto etc.) :



thomas meinste jetzt die längste oder schwerste? |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@MainzG.

Ich würde mal sagen er meint die längste...
Es geht ja nicht um die schwersten sondern um die größten....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen er meint die längste...
> Es geht ja nicht um die schwersten sondern um die größten....


ist ansichtssache, frag mal nen karpfenangler was er unter nem grossen karpfen versteht. denke aber das die längste einfacher wäre, da nur wenige eine waage im anschlag haben und beim gewicht ja gerne beschissen wird (siehe diverse listen).


----------



## Adrian* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich weiß 
Das mit den Karpfenanglern war jetzt en gutes beispiel!!


----------



## ulschi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Im Laufe des Jahres werden wir mit Zebco noch einen Test von deren Barbenfutter durchführen, da müssen wir aber erst Modalitäten etc. klären.
> .....




*Ich stelle mich als Tester für das Zebco-Barbenfutter zu Verfügung.*


----------



## Adrian* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich schließe mich ulschi an


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Einigen wir uns doch hiermit locker auf die längste


----------



## sigi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Erst mal vielen Dank  an  Zebco für das großzügige  Sponsoring. Jetzt  bekommt die Aktion aber doch den faden Beigeschmack eines Wettbewerbs  
Die meisten Barbenfänge hier  zu melden dürfte für einen mir nicht ganz unbekannten  Angler (Ohhh  Meister  ) nicht all zu schwer werden. Aber mal erlich,  dann sollte hier auch  ein ordentliches Mindestmaß gelten, um es nicht zu langweilig  werden zu lassen. Wer will schon angesichts der vielen  Teilnehmer hier hunderte von Minibarben  sehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Es geht um Daten für die "Großbarbenjagd".
Das bedeutet dass auch Daten kleiner Barben wichtig sind.
Wenn (z.B.) auf Käsewürfel mit 5 cm Kantenlänge auch viele kleinere Barben gefangen werden, ist das eben kein guter (bzw. selektiver) Großbarbenköder.
Daher sind die Daten kleiner(er) Barben ebenso wichtig wie die der Großen, darum gibt es sowohl Preise für die Großen wie für die Lütten wie für den kuriosesten Beifang.
Wer daraus für sich nen "Wettbewerb" macht, dem ist da nicht zu helfen, denn Sinn der Sache ist es möglichst viele Daten zu bekommen und dafür hat Zebco die Preise ausgelobt, nicht zum "wettbewerben"!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

richtig thomas, hör nicht auf sigi.

muss mal mit der freundin reden, ob sie die niederkunft nicht noch bis ende des jahres aufschieben kann?

irgendwie trotzdem etwas ärgerlich, da ich ja gerade futter gekauft habe  ist aber auch zu viel arbeit alle kleinen barben zu fotografieren. also dann doch nur die rute


----------



## sigi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

da wir ja eh alle  Daten über gefangene Barben fest halten, müssen ja nur noch ein Foto  mit Maßband machen  Dann kommt auch mal Leben in den Tread


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> müssen ja nur noch ein Foto mit Maßband machen


Foto mit Band war doch auch Bedingung für Aufnahme in die Datei, oder nicht??


----------



## sigi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

doch klar. Sind aber ja schon Bilder ohne  drin. Normalerweise fotografieren wir ja  nicht  mit  Maßband.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hm, stellt browning denn auch ne sekretärin für die aktion?

moment muss mich mal aus der schusslinie bringen, das bild war zum anleiern gedacht. habe damals extra noch nachgefragt ob es ok ist. ging aber ja auch um nix und war ziemlich plausibel. geht jetzt natürlich auch net mehr


----------



## sigi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Die du mit ans Wasser nehmen  kannst um Buch zu führen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

genug geschwätz, ich muss raus an den rhein


----------



## fisheye_67 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ich geh' wohl besser am sonntag mit raus, damit ihr zwei spezis keinen unfug mit dem massband treibt ....


----------



## fiskes (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hi, habe 33 Jahre an der Mosel gefischt, wechsle jetzt zum Rhein und würde auch gerne an bei der Barbenjagd mitmachen. Habe die Strecke Karslruhe bis Worms ( Theater um die Karten allgemein bekannt )
Will vielleicht mal nördlich von Luhafen anfangen.
fiskes


----------



## Adrian* (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> köfis: Bonn/Rhein
> PANFISH: Main bei Schweinfurt
> ulschi: Mittel/Rhein/Koblenz/Mosel
> Jägermeister14: Weser
> ...



Bist dabei #6


----------



## Dani_CH (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

sofern Ihr einen "Nichteuropäischen" Boardie mitmachen lässt- währ ich dabei mit der Reuss (Rheinzufluss) in der nördlichen Schweiz, Fischenz Bremgarten.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Adrian* (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Dani 

Bist eingetragen...


----------



## zander55 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Würde auch gerne bei der Großbarbenjagd mitmachen...

Gewässer wäre der Niederrhein bei Krefeld und Duisburg.


----------



## Dani_CH (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Na dann freu ich mich- gilt doch die Reuss als Grossbarben-Hauptgewässer. Die Biester sind extrem zahlreich- und ich hatte in den letzten 4 Jahren- keine mehr unter 60 cm.

Auf eine erfolgreiche Jagd- allen Teilnehmern/innen


----------



## Adrian* (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Zander55

Bist auch dabei....


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Da würde ich gerne mitreden!
Meine Fanggründe liegen in Duisburg/Krefeld/Merbusch.
Da haben wir auch schon viele Barben über 60cm überlisten können meisten auf Madenbündel (Käse bleibt so schlecht am haken) oder Tauwurm (das mögen die Krabben aber auch) am 6er Haken und 80-120g (Hängt von der Strömung/Wasserstand ab) Blei.
Meine Angelstellen sind eher die Strömungskannten da hatte  auch schon exemplare an der Angel die bestimmt grösser als 80cm waren konnte die aber mit 18er Vorfach nicht landen.
Ahja die Grössten exemplaren von uns waren um 70cm. Ich hatte eine 72cm gefangen die aber nur 3kg gewogen hat. Ein Kollege hatte eine mit 68cm aber 5kg.
Und die beste Jahreszeit auf Barben ist ab August bis zum Spätherbst.
Nachdem ich aber die Kommentare hier gelesen habe muss ich umdenken.


----------



## Adrian* (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Ein Angler

Willst du auch eingetragen werden?


----------



## Ein_Angler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Adrian 

Ja gerne da ich ja am Rhein öfters welche fange werde ich sie alle Posten die ich verhaften kann.
Es gibt bei uns am Rhein schöne Innenkurven die sehr kiesig sind und eine gute Strömung haben. Dort wurden schon einige Grossbarben >70cm gefangen.

Und mein Revier ist der Rhein in Duisburg/Krefeld/Meerbusch/Düsseldorf ich angele auch an der Maas dort konnte ich aber selten Barben fangen.


----------



## Adrian* (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Ein Angler

Alles klar, bist eingetragen...


----------



## Schleie (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hallo miteinander

würde auch mal gerne mit machen

befische die barben in der Weser  ( Minden, Vlotho)

war vielleicht jemand von euch in der letzten tagen am wasser???
wie waren die erfolge mit barben???


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Schleie

Bist dabei...


----------



## Chris`n`roll (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Leute,
würde mich bitte auch jemand eintragen, ich mache dann auch mit. Ich befische den Rhein bei Kölle. Meine bisher größte Barbe hatte 75 cm. Werde im Frühjahr starten und dann öfters mal gezielt auf die Barbengehen.
Beste Grüße, Christian


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Chris

Bist auch dabei #6

Hier mal die aktuelle liste:

köfis: Bonn/Rhein
PANFISH: Main bei Schweinfurt
ulschi: Mittel/Rhein/Koblenz/Mosel 
Jägermeister14: Weser
Rheinangler66: Rhein
Adrian*: Rhein
Alleskönner: Rhein/Bonn
AndiAusMonheim: Rhein
barta: Rhein/Krefeld/Duisburg/Monheim
Barbus_barbus: Niederrhein
Barbenflüsterer: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
dcpolo: Niederrhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Emerich
Daserge: Rhein
DerStipper: Mosel
DonCamile: Rhein/Main
Fabio: Donau/Wien/Kraftwerg/Freudenau
Franky: Weser/Bremen
FräuleinRotauge: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
forellenudo: Rhein/Bonn
Fischdödl: Rhein/Bonn
Fisheye_67: Rhein
Karpfenmick: Rhein/Urdenbach
MainzGonsenheim: Rhein
Patrikasus: Rhein/Lippe
planlos13: Rhein/Mainz/Bingen
solly: Rhein/Bonn
ShogunZ: Altmühl
sigi: Rhein
T.Müller: Lippe/Rhein
Thomas9904: Necker/Heilbronn
fiskes: Rhein/Karslruhe-Worms
Dani CH: Reuss/Schweiz
Zander55: Niederrhein/Krefeld-Duisburg
Ein Angler: Rhein/Duisburg/Krefeld/Meerbusch/Düsseldorf 
Schleie: Weser/ Minden,Vlotho
Chris`n`Roll: Rhein/Köln 
heinzrch: Pegnitz/Nürnberg

36 eingetragene Angler...


----------



## Adrian* (2. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Wieder einmal eine Barbe von MainzGonsenheim!
Daten & Bild im Daten und Fakten thread....!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (4. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder einmal eine Barbe von MainzGonsenheim!
> Daten & Bild im Daten und Fakten thread....!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542



Hi,
sorry das Gewicht ist falsch. Ist nur 2,4kg statt 2,8kg#q. Adrian ändere das bitte. Kann aber auch noch ne 2,8kg von letzem Woende nachreichen


----------



## Adrian* (4. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@MainzG.

Nur her damit, wir wollen da doch was rein bekommen


----------



## Adrian* (6. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Und wieder zwei Barben von MainzGonsenheim!

Bilder und Daten ~> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1069174#post1069174

Ein paar Daten werden da noch dazu kommen!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (6. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

naja die 67er ist kein anwärter für die grösste des jahres, aber echt ein dicker brocken gewesen. kommt auf dem bild auch denke ich raus. bin mal gespannt ob wir die mal wieder fangen, da ziemlich markant (verdrehte schuppen und gebogene körperform).
dachte ich könnte die anderen barbenfischen.de-jungs mal mit den paar barben anheizen, aber sie wollen einfach noch nicht so richtig


----------



## Adrian* (6. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Soll dir erst mal einer nach machen, jetzt Barben zu fangen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (6. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Soll dir erst mal einer nach machen, jetzt Barben zu fangen...



das die anderen jetzt keine fangen, liegt daran das niemand raus geht. wirst in 1-2 monaten sicherlich sehr viel arbeit mit der pflege der datenbank bekommen .


----------



## sigi (6. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> das die anderen jetzt keine fangen, liegt daran das niemand raus geht.



Einspruch


----------



## Adrian* (6. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wirst in 1-2 monaten sicherlich sehr viel arbeit mit der pflege der datenbank bekommen .



Da freu ich mich schon drauf...


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hallo Mainzi petri heil entlich wird mal wieder was wo rein geschriben *g*#6#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (7. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@flüsterer: ist aber monoton wenn immer nur ich was reinsetz (und dann nicht mal richtige grossbarben . jeder will sich unbedingt anmelden und keiner schickt unserem adi was. dem müssen die finger kochen .


----------



## Adrian* (7. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> und keiner schickt unserem adi was. dem müssen die finger kochen .



:q  jaja komm! :m 
Ich warte nur auf den Tag an dem's wieder richtig los geht und mein postfach aus allen nähten platzt...


----------



## heinzrch (16. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

bin auch mit dabei (heinzrch)- mein Gewässer ist aber völlig anders als eure typischen Großbarbengewässer (Rhein, Donau etc.):
Mein Gewässer ist die Pegnitz im Stadtgebiet Nürnberg, ein mittelgroßer Fluß, Gewässergüte 2-, deutlich eutroph, mit gutem allgemeinem Fischbestand.
Vor der Renaturierung hatte ich ne Barbenstelle (Wehr Fuchsloch, Stadtgrenze) an der ich bei leicht angetrübtem Wasser Barben bis ca. 70cm fangen konnte. Wenns gut ging auch mal 3-4 Stück an  einem Tag.
Jetzt ist es schwieriger, aber der Fluß hat immer noch einen guten Barbenbestand. Ich fische klassisch, also mit ner 3m Rute, Rute in der Hand, Finger immer an der Schnur. Lieblingsköder Tauwurm.
Mich würde interessieren, ob es noch mehr Leute gibt, die Barben klassisch in kleinen Flüssen nachstellen.
Außerdem wäre eine Übersicht über gute Barbengewässer, evtl. nach Bundesländern aufgeschlüsselt interessant.
Mir kommen übrigens alle meine Barben beim Hakenlösen "versehentlich" wieder ab.....


----------



## Franz_16 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



> Mich würde interessieren, ob es noch mehr Leute gibt, die Barben klassisch in kleinen Flüssen nachstellen.



Ja, nur fang ich so nie welche :q :q 
Meine Stellen kennst du ja


----------



## Adrian* (16. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@heinzrch

Hab dich auch mal Eingetragen...
oder wolltest du nicht?


----------



## Adrian* (20. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Also, ich hab mir Heute mal gedanken gemacht da einige noch nicht wissen wie sie mir am besten ihre Fangmeldung schicken sollen.
Hab mir das so gedacht das ihr euch den Fragebogen aus meiner Signatur holt, und die Angaben die ihr habt "profesorisch" reinschreibt und ihn mir zusammen mit dem LINK von dem oder den Foto's per PN oder auf meine e-mail Adresse schickt, ich füll den dann ordentlich aus und werde die Barbe('n) dann schnellst möglich eintragen...(Bin Arbeiten von 8-17Uhr)
Wer da kein Bock drauf hat, auf die ganze Schreiberei, oder in Eile ist schick mir einfach kurz ne PN oder e-mail mit den Angaben und dem Link vom Bild, die ihr machen wollt z.B "Ich hab heute ne Barbe im Rhein gefangen, sie war 70cm lang, wog ca.3kg...Die hat um 11Uhr auf 5 Maden an der Strömungkante gebissen...
Futter war das Mosella Select Heavy, Rute, Rolle, Montage" und so weiter...
Ich werde dann den Fragebogen so gut es geht ausfüllen und mit den Bilder'n eintragen. Je mehr angaben ihr macht desto besser!
Ich habe auf dem Computer einen extra Ordner, wo alle Fragebogen von euch rein kommen, die ich auch schon hier eingetragen habe, so zu sagen als "Vordruck", den einige Angaben wie das Gerät, Gewässer und so, werden sich ja nicht so häufig änder'n...
Ich kann mir den dann von da Kopieren und brauch nur die Einzelnen angaben zu änder'n, dadurch kann ich dann etwas Zeit sparen
Fall's ich etwas falsch eingetragen habe, oder ihr noch was dazu schreiben wollt, schick mir einfach kurz eine PN und ich ändere das!

So oder so ähnlich hatte ich es vor, fall's ihr probleme damit habt oder Verbesserungsvorschläge, nur her damit!


----------



## karpfenmick (20. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @flüsterer: ist aber monoton wenn immer nur ich was reinsetz (und dann nicht mal richtige grossbarben . jeder will sich unbedingt anmelden und keiner schickt unserem adi was. dem müssen die finger kochen .


 
Bald geht es los.Die haben mein Rad geklaut womit ich immer zum Rhein gefahren bin.:v Jetzt mach ich den Fs dauert nicht mehr lang- dann gibts Barben genug ....will ich hoffen.#h 

Gruß Micha


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (20. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@mick: ja tut mir leid, wusste nicht das es deins ist. wenn du ein kfz hast schick mir bitte dein nr-schild, damit das nicht wieder passiert 

@adi: werde die woche irgendwann noch rausgehen und dann üben wir das mal mit der kurzfassung. wenn ich schreibe 81cm 5kg maden muss das dann aber auch reichen


----------



## fisheye_67 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> .... wenn ich schreibe 81cm 5kg maden muss das dann aber auch reichen


 
... das kannste aber nur machen, solange du alleine raus gehst! wenn wir wieder dabei sind passen wir auf, dass du nicht wieder mit dem bei 45 cm vorne abgebrochenen zollstock misst ...:q


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Rheinangler66 hat seine erste Barbe drin #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1087444#post1087444


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @adi: werde die woche irgendwann noch rausgehen und dann üben wir das mal mit der kurzfassung. wenn ich schreibe 81cm 5kg maden muss das dann aber auch reichen



Bei dir hab ich ja den Vorteil das ich alles von deiner Seite holen kann  
Ich bereite dann jetzt auch schonmal deine Fangmeldung vor  

Bei uns ist sau geiles Wetter draussen, ich hoffe mal das der Winter sich jetzt endlich verzogen hat, nächste Woche will ich nämlich auch endlich wieder richtig anfangen!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (22. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@adi: wow jetzt steh ich ganz schön unter erfolgsdruck . nur deshalb gleich für freitag frei genommen. da sollte was laufen


----------



## angel-daddy (22. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo,
@Adrian
Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr auch häufiger Barben gefangen, und muß sagen das es Spaß macht diesen Fisch zu beangeln...!
Ich bin zwar kein Profi wie einige hier, würde aber trotzdem gerne mitmachen, ist das in Ordnung?????

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Adrian* (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@angel-daddy

Keine Thema 
Hab dich mal eingetragen, muss nur noch deine Gewässer haben...


----------



## Adrian* (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

köfis: Bonn/Rhein
PANFISH: Main bei Schweinfurt
ulschi: Mittel/Rhein/Koblenz/Mosel 
Jägermeister14: Weser
Rheinangler66: Rhein
Adrian*: Rhein/Bonn-Koblenz
Alleskönner: Rhein/Bonn
AndiAusMonheim: Rhein
barta: Rhein/Krefeld/Duisburg/Monheim
Barbus_barbus: Niederrhein
Barbenflüsterer: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
dcpolo: Niederrhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Emerich
Daserge: Rhein
DerStipper: Mosel
DonCamile: Rhein/Main
Fabio: Donau/Wien/Kraftwerg/Freudenau
Franky: Weser/Bremen
FräuleinRotauge: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
forellenudo: Rhein/Bonn
Fischdödl: Rhein/Bonn
Fisheye_67: Rhein
Karpfenmick: Rhein/Urdenbach
MainzGonsenheim: Rhein
Patrikasus: Rhein/Lippe
planlos13: Rhein/Mainz/Bingen
solly: Rhein/Bonn
ShogunZ: Altmühl
sigi: Rhein
T.Müller: Lippe/Rhein
Thomas9904: Necker/Heilbronn
fiskes: Rhein/Karslruhe-Worms
Dani CH: Reuss/Schweiz
Zander55: Niederrhein/Krefeld-Duisburg
Ein Angler: Rhein/Duisburg/Krefeld/Meerbusch/Düsseldorf 
Schleie: Weser/ Minden,Vlotho
Chris`n`Roll: Rhein/Köln 
heinzrch: Pegnitz/Nürnberg
angel-daddy: Rhein/Ruhr
Raubfisch-Fan: Rhein/Speyer-Mannheim/ Neckar/Heidelberg-Mannheim
Kölschfan: Rhein/Koblenz
barbarossa: Rhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Meerbusch
urdenbachfischer: Rhein/ Düsseldorf/Urdenbach.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Starke Aktion #6 , kann ich mich auch beteiligen? Bin begeisterter Feederangler mit Zielfisch Barbe. Meine Hausgewaesser sind Rhein (Speyer bis Mannheim) und Neckar (Heidelberg bis Mannheim).

Gruss, Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## angel-daddy (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Adrian,
ich angel am Rhein und an der Unteren Ruhr.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Kölschfan (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hey, würd mich auch gern beteiligen wenns nicht zu viele Leute werden und dadurch zu unübersichtlich wird. Mein Gewässer ist der Rhein in und bei Koblenz und hier gibts exzellente Streckenbereiche für Barben aller Größen. MfG :m 
Und dann müsste ich noch wissen ob ich Bilder und Berichte direkt ans Anglerboard schicken soll oder irgendjemand privat der das dann noch bearbeitet. Ich glaube ich habe irgendwo hier eben sowas gelesen.


----------



## Adrian* (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Raubfisch-Fan & Kölschfan

Seid beide Eingetragen #6

Die Fangberichte gehen direkt an mich alles was ihr braucht ist in meiner Signatur, den rest mach ich dann...
Am besten wär's wenn ihr das auf Seite 27 ganz unten von mir mal lest...


----------



## Adrian* (25. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Dreimal dürft ihr raten wer schon wieder gefangen hat...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1091990#post1091990


----------



## Kölschfan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So, da habe ich auch meine erste für dieses Jahr. Nicht die größte aber die erste. 55 cm! Bei wiedrigen Bedingungen. Sturm, Regen, erhöhter Wasserstand und Dreck im Wasser. Da vergeht einem schnell wieder die Lust. War nur ne Stunde. Bild ist wohl sehr schlecht. War mit Handykamera gemacht da die Akkus der Digicam im richtigen Moment alle waren.


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich war gerstern auch am Wasser aber habe es erst gar nicht versucht da wir hier voll die Strömung hatten und die Buhnen überlaufen waren:c.
Und das wird sich jetzt auch nicht so schnell ändern mit der schmelze in Bergen und dem kommenden Dauerregen. 
Na ja Spinnrute rausgeholt und mit Kollegen ab auf den Zander im Wendebecken. 3 Stück und keiner bei mir|gr:!


----------



## Adrian* (28. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Er kann's nicht lassen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1096349#post1096349


----------



## barbarossa (29. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Eure Aktion Grossbarbenjagd 2006 finde ich Klasse,würde gerne mitmachen.
Mien Gewässer ist der Rhein bei Düsseldorf/Neuss/Meerbusch


----------



## Adrian* (29. März 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@barbarossa

Had dich eingetragen #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich kann meine erste Barbe in 2006 beisteuern:

57 cm, gefangen am 8.4. um 9:30h, Luft-Temp. ca.4-5 Grad, im Neckar bei Heidelberg, auf Made am 6er Haken, angefüttert mit Barben-Fertig-Mix plus Mais und Käse-Späne. Nicht gewogen, sah aber schon gut genährt aus... 

Beifang u.a. eine 20er Bachforelle (schwimmt wieder). 

Gerät: Cherrywood 4,8m mit Shimano Baitrunner 5000 GTE und 25er Shimano Beastmaster No Escape. 

Offizielle Fangmeldung und "Beweisfotos" (muss ich von der Kamera noch runterladen) gehen morgen an Adrian


----------



## Adrian* (10. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Raubfisch

Sauber gemacht #6
Hab mir das gröbste schonmal raus geschrieben, warte dann jetzt nur noch auf den rest...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Adrian

Ja, ein ganz ordentlicher Auftakt, habe mich allerdings über die Bachforelle mehr gefreut, da das einen echten Seltenheitswert bei uns soweit unten am Neckar hat!


----------



## Adrian* (16. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Raubfisch-Fan

Wolltest du nicht deine Barbe eingetragen haben?


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Granatenfang von PANFISH!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542&highlight=Gro%DFbarbenjagd


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Adrian, Infos kommen noch, ich habe das Download-Kabel für meine Digicam vertroedelt und muss mir ein neues besorgen... #d :c

@Panfish: ein echter Brummer - Gratulation!


----------



## PANFISH (18. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Danke

Hoffe das ich bald die bilder hab. War echt ein Drill auf biegen und brechen.
Hoffe das jemand eine nach legt damit wir ne riesen fette Datenbank zusammenbekommen#6 . Ich finde diese Aktion echt Super.


----------



## Adrian* (18. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@PANFISH

Das die richtig Einstellung #6


----------



## drogba (24. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hab heute ne kleine von 50 gefangen.gilt der wettbewerb immer noch?


----------



## Adrian* (24. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@drogba

Das ist kein Wettbewerb, hier geht es darum möglichst viele informationen über den Fang von "großen" Barben zusammen zu kriegen, damit vielleicht irgendwann eine Taktik für die ganz großen entsteht...
Wenn du willst, trage ich deine Barbe ein, alles was du brauchst steht in meiner Signatur...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (24. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@adi: wie kein wettbewerb? kann wegen der barbe von panfish schon nicht mehr pennen . wann kommen denn die bilder?

aber es gibt doch schon ne taktik für grossbarben. jeder freie minute ans wasser und mit boilie fischen


----------



## Adrian* (24. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@MainzG.

Das mit panfish hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, von den bilder hat er mir noch nichts geschickt...
Aber en schönen Hecht haste da...!


----------



## drogba (24. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

naja ne 50 lohnt sich nich einzutragen


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (25. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Raubfisch-Fan
> 
> Wolltest du nicht deine Barbe eingetragen haben?




Kabel gefunden, Bilder sind runtergeladen und per mail an dich gegangen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (25. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> naja ne 50 lohnt sich nich einzutragen



warum nicht. für manche gewässer ist ne 50er auch schon en guter fisch.


----------



## PANFISH (25. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Leute nun mal langsam wie ihr Sicherlich bemerkt habt komme ich aus Aschaffenburg und mein Bruder wohnt in Schweinfurt und das Liegt nicht gerade um die Ecke. Bin aber bis Dienstag nächste Woche dort dann werde ich Adrian die Photos per Mail schicken.

Dann sehen wir wer was gedacht hat|wavey:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (25. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@pan: bei so nem schwierigen sachverhalt warten wir gerne noch etwas länger


----------



## Adrian* (25. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@PANFISH

MainzG. ist bestimmt noch immernoch fassungslos und kann's nicht glauben :q 
Aber der wird da schon noch was reissen, dass lässt der nicht so auf sich sitzen! Schließlich ist er der einzig wahre Barbenangler  :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (26. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

adi du machst mir mit deiner smarten art zwar immer mut, realistisch wie ich bin denke ich allerdings pan wird wohl vorerst einer der grossbarbenkönige 2006 sein und keiner von meinen schergen (hasi geht ja momentan eh nur auf platte) . vielleicht kommt aus unserer gang ja wenigstens der stückzahlkönig.

aber mal ernsthaft. hatte doch mal ne umfrage vonwegen was ist gross gestartet und wir uns über die sehr vielen ü85gewundert. demnach müssten hier einige jungs noch eine schippe draufhauen können. vermutlich wird ende des jahres ne 90iger von einem karpfenfreak alles in grund in boden stampfen.


----------



## Adrian* (26. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Denke ich auch, dass alles hier wird sich Ende des Jahres bestimmt erst entscheiden, im Sommer-Herbst wird hier einer den anderen übertrumpfen...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

MG hat mit den Karpfenanglern wahrscheinlich nicht so unrecht, ich überlege deshalb auch schon,eine Rute mit grossem Boilie zu bestücken, auch wenn die Stückzahlen dann sinken. Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass es ab Juli nach der Laichzeit, wenn die Wassertemperaturen dann wieder richtig hoch sind, es so richtig rund geht...


----------



## Adrian* (27. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich werd dann bestimmt noch en helpi brauchen, wenn hier so 10 Fangmeldungen am Tag ankommen...
@Raubfisch-fan

Das bin ich auch am überlegen, im Sommer anstatt mit 2 Feederruten, nur ein aber dann immer ne Kapfenrute mit Bolie (und eventuell Futterblei) oder so dabei werfen...
Naja werd jetzt mal heinzrch Barben eintragen...


----------



## planlos13 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

das mit dem boili hatte ich mir auch überlegt, werde auch sobald es etwas wärmer wird neben der feeder immer ma eine mit boili auslegen.


----------



## sigi (27. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ich habe eigentlich immer nur eine rute (wenn überhaupt) mit maden bestückt. ich fisch immer mindestens eine rute mit boilie, käse, oder pellet


----------



## planlos13 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

erfolgreich ???


----------



## Fabio (27. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Abend

Ich werde euch in den nächsten Tagen eine Madenmontage präsentieren, wo 30-40+ Stück kein Problem zum anködern sind, mein Kumpel und ich haben sie auch schon getestet letztes Jahr und sie funktioniert auch ganz gut
Wie gesagt, ich hoffe ich kann morgen ein paar Fotos von der Montage online stellen.

Lg Fabio


----------



## heinzrch (28. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hab jetzt auch meine ersten zwei Barben gefangen (48cm und 51cm, Pegnitz Nürnberg). Montage Seitenblei, 6er Haken (Mais, Mistwurmcocktail) und 0.25er Mono durchgehend.
Frage: wie reagieren die Barben bei relativ klarem Wasser (bei Hochwasser ist es eh egal...) aufs Vorfach ?
Wäre geflochtenes Silkworm oder Dacron (grün, pflanzenfarben) besser als Mono durchgehend ?


----------



## sigi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



			
				planlos13 schrieb:
			
		

> erfolgreich ???



manchmal, aber nicht so wie auf Maden. Auch das Durchschnitsgewicht ist zu Madenfängen ähnlich. Bis jetzt lässt sich so noch nicht selektieren, kommt vielleicht noch wenn wir Futteraktionen starten.


----------



## Adrian* (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

MainzGonsenheim hat wieder'n paar schöne Barben gefangen, und die Bilder von Panfish's 78er Barbe sind drin...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1137799#post1137799


----------



## karpfenmick (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Jungs #h 
hab euch nicht vergessen bin aber immer noch nicht mobil, habt ja schon ein paar schöne Fische gezogen.Ich halte mich noch dezent zurück und steuere erst mal eine 48ziger und ne 40 dabei.|supergri Will mir nach oben noch ein bisschen was offen lassen #q .Eine hat Nachmittags die andere 22:15 Uhr gebissen auf Maden.Dann kamen die 3 Bresen und nichts war mehr mit Barbe.

Gruß karpfenmick


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich werde später mal zum Rhein düsen und mit Käse und Maden meine Lieblingsstellen besuchen. Heute ist es auch bei mir soweit = Ich MUSS ans Wasser.


----------



## Adrian* (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Die Barbe hat doch Schonzeit...
Den Käse würde ich also zuhause lassen


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Falsch, in NRW ab dem 15. Mai #h


----------



## Adrian* (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Na dann, bei uns ist ab dem 1. Mai bis zum 15Juni...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Dann habt ihr 15 Tage mehr Schonzeit


----------



## karpfenmick (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo Barbenjäger,
konnte gestern eine 40 ziger Barbe fangen.und 1 Bresen.Mein Kollege hatte 5 Barben von 20-53 cm.Meine Barbe hatte noch nicht abgelaicht war noch voll mit Milch.War mir zu klein zum Bilder machen, werden bestimmt noch andere kommen.Alles nur mit Madenbündel am Futterkorb.

Gruß Micha

Gruß Micha


----------



## Dart (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Sorry
Ich stolper rein zufaellig in den Thread, durch das Topic >Grossbarbenjagd 2006< Das sollte besser geaendert werden in >Barbenfaenge 2006< sonst ist es doch eher irrefuehrend. 
Gruss Reiner
P.s, Ich will sicherlich mit dem Post niemanden auf den Schlips treten


----------



## Adrian* (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Bin jetzt nochmal los in die Strömung, vielleicht klappts heute ja mit den Barben besser...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

dann mal petri. machen nachher auch ganz dick auf pellet


----------



## karpfenmick (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

War von Freitag auf Samstag zum Barbenageln am Rhein  mit einem Kollegen 5 Barben fangen aber welche größe....#c ..von vielleicht 12-38 cm.Ich glaube wir haben die Kinderstube der Barben gefunden.Ach ja,  eine Nase hatten wir auch dabei die war größer als die Barben.|supergri Alles auf Madenbündel + Futterkorb.Wurm ging gar nicht.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Naja, hatte bis jetzt 3 kleine Barben als beifang beim Brassenangeln...
Muss mal gezielt versuchen, vielleicht am we wenn ich die Beastmaster mit der neuen Rolle wieder hab...


----------



## friggler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Profirunde:
Ich war für 4 Tage am Rhein, höhe Weil a. R aber auf der französischen Seite.
Ich habe einige Barben gefangen, aber keine unter 70cm, die grösste war ca. 81cm.


Ich habe aber gedacht dass Barben wesentlich grösser werden, und deshalb meine als gut, aber nicht als kapital gesehen...
Wie gross werden Barben im Rhein ca. maximal?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Tiefstapler  Petri zu den Fängen! Über 70cm ist durchaus schon sehr ordentlich, über 80 ist auf alle Faelle als kapital anzusehen; es gibt ganz vereinzelt Fotos, auf denen Fängen an oder knapp über 90cm dokumentiert sind


----------



## friggler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Raubfisch-Fan
 Besten Dank! Ich bin von etwas mehr (bis/um ca.1m) ausgegangen deshalb meine Einschätzung.
 Hätte Ich das vorher gewusst...
 Jetzt hätt Ich doch zu gerne ein Foto MIT Zollstock von der grössten. So hab Ich nur Schnappschüsse meist ohne Metermaß-und unvergessliche Erinnerungen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@friggler

Stell die doch mal rein?

Sigi hat letztens en echt coolen beifange beim Barbenangeln gehabt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542&page=2&highlight=gro%DFbarbenjagd


----------



## friggler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Adrian
Hab ein paar Pics im Plz 79 Trööt eingestellt. (Wie kann Ich das verlinken damit Ich die Bilder nicht mehrfach einstellen muss???) 
Ein Test,
 Hoffe das klappt so. : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47842&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1154960696
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47842&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1154960696
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47844&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1154960791
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47845&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1154961033
_Um ähnlichen Bedenken zuvorzukommen: Es hatte in Strömen geregnet, der Platz war nass! 
_
Einen Beifang hatte Ich auch...Wels von 50cm. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich kopier einfach die Adresse...

Schöner fisch! Die Bilder sind nur en bisschen klein..?!


----------



## friggler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Im Original im Trööt kann man Sie noch etwas vergrössern wenn man auf das Pic klickt...
Evtl. geht es so:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47842&d=1154960696
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47844&d=1154960791
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47845&d=1154961033
Hatte zuerst die Thumbsaddy genommen.
grösser ging nicht wg. der Dateigrösse. 

Andreas


----------



## karpfenmick (17. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hallo liebe Leut,
konnte gestern Nacht endlich mal wieder eine schöne Barbe verhaften nachdem ich zuerst eine von 15 cm gefangen habe war die zweite dann 63cm und 5 Pfund schwer.Waren auch die einzigen Fische in dieser Nacht mit zwei Mann.Fangort war der Rhein bei Monheim.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wie immer mit Madenbündel.#6 

Grüße aus Düsseldorf #h


----------



## Adrian* (17. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@mick

Sauber gemacht! Willst du die hier stehen lassen oder soll ich die "Offiziell" eintragen??


----------



## Adrian* (31. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

köfis: Bonn/Rhein
PANFISH: Main bei Schweinfurt
ulschi: Mittel/Rhein/Koblenz/Mosel 
Jägermeister14: Weser
Rheinangler66: Rhein
Adrian*: Rhein/Bonn-Koblenz
Alleskönner: Rhein/Bonn
AndiAusMonheim: Rhein
barta: Rhein/Krefeld/Duisburg/Monheim
Barbus_barbus: Niederrhein
Barbenflüsterer: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
dcpolo: Niederrhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Emerich
Daserge: Rhein
DerStipper: Mosel
DonCamile: Rhein/Main
Fabio: Donau/Wien/Kraftwerg/Freudenau
Franky: Weser/Bremen
FräuleinRotauge: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
forellenudo: Rhein/Bonn
Fischdödl: Rhein/Bonn
Fisheye_67: Rhein
Karpfenmick: Rhein/Urdenbach
MainzGonsenheim: Rhein
Patrikasus: Rhein/Lippe
planlos13: Rhein/Mainz/Bingen
solly: Rhein/Bonn
ShogunZ: Altmühl
sigi: Rhein
T.Müller: Lippe/Rhein
Thomas9904: Necker/Heilbronn
fiskes: Rhein/Karslruhe-Worms
Dani CH: Reuss/Schweiz
Zander55: Niederrhein/Krefeld-Duisburg
Ein Angler: Rhein/Duisburg/Krefeld/Meerbusch/Düsseldorf 
Schleie: Weser/ Minden,Vlotho
Chris`n`Roll: Rhein/Köln 
heinzrch: Pegnitz/Nürnberg
angel-daddy: Rhein/Ruhr
Raubfisch-Fan: Rhein/Speyer-Mannheim/ Neckar/Heidelberg-Mannheim
Kölschfan: Rhein/Koblenz
barbarossa: Rhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Meerbusch
urdenbachfisher: Rhein/ Düsseldorf/Urdenbach.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (31. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo Spitze, und ich hab auch gleich noch ne Spitzenmeldung:
> Zebco (in Person von Frerk Petersen) findet die Sache auch klasse hier.
> 
> Daher spendiert Zebco ein paar schöne Preise für Barbenangler, die hier mitmachen:
> ...



Hi,

wollte mal nachfragen was aus dem Test geworden ist?


----------



## sebozack (31. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hi Leute, 
wollte mal fragen wie ihr den Käse richtig am Haken fest bekommt?

Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal eure top Köder auf Barbe auflisten?



Wäre über jede Antwort froh


----------



## Adrian* (31. August 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Top Köder sind für mich Maden...
Wenn ich mal mit Käse fische sollte, dann am Haar...


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Hab mal wieder 2 Fangemeldungen eingetragen, die Tage kommen aber noch zwei Kracher von MainzGonsenheim...

~> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542&page=2


----------



## Kölschfan (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@ Adrian,
in Sinzig gilt doch noch der Angelschein der auch für Koblenz gilt oder? ;+ Weil hier habe ich bis jetzt nicht viel mit (Gross)barben reissen können. Habt ihr gute Stellen oder man könnte mal zusammen gehen! :m Ist ja nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## Adrian* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Kölschfan

Ob der Schein bis hier hin gilt weiss ich nicht, ich meine aber schon, müssten mal die Kilometerangaben vergleichen...?! Andernach-Namedy die Ecke befischen wir ja auch.
Hier gibt es schon einige gute stellen, die letztens 3 Tage lief aber nicht so viel...
Können es aber gern mal zusammen probieren!


----------



## Kölschfan (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass der Schein bis Grenze NRW gilt. Der Wasserstand sollte doch jetzt gut sein. Ja die Namedy'er Buhnen. Die sollen aber meist von einem Geschwader R...... besetzt sein.Unterhalb von Remagen unter der B9Brücke habe ich auch immer gut gefangen.war aber jetzt schon lange nicht mehr so weit gefahren.


----------



## Adrian* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Ja die Namedy'er Buhnen. Die sollen aber meist von einem Geschwader R...... besetzt sein.



Dat kann ich dir aber sagen! 

Da in Remagen-Unkelbach, wo unter der Brücke die zwei Buhnen sind? Da war ich noch nie, dass ganze gerade Stück davor interresiert mich aber sehr! Besonders weil dort nie einer angelt, sieht auch echt hammer aus die Ecke...
Werd vielleicht Samstag oder Sonntag vor'm Brohler Hafen an den "Pappeln" sitzen & mal probieren wie's da so läuft. Werd mir aber auch mal die Buhnen in Sinzig angucken, da war's eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## Kölschfan (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ja genau an den zwei Buhnen, genauer auf der unteren. Zwischen den Buhnen ist arg flach.
Sinzig selbst war ich noch nicht.
Wenn du nach Brohl fährst am WE sach ma Bescheid hier. Komm mir das dann mal angucken aber ohne Gerät weil ich Sa und So vormittag arbeiten muss.


----------



## Adrian* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ja, kein Thema...
Gegenüber von der Spitze ist das, da wo die hohen Bäume stehen, weisste?


----------



## Kölschfan (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Jau, da hab ichs schon mal auf Zander probiert. Was meinst du denn ist auf der Spitze los? Sieht doch auch nicht so schlecht aus. Allerdings muss man da dann einen kleineren Fussweg in Kauf nehmen. Oder warst da schon mal?


----------



## Adrian* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Auf der Spitze war ich schon öfter's, da fängt man sehr viele kleine Brassen...
Gezielt auf Barbe hab ich es von da noch nicht probiert. 
War da aber schon länger nicht mehr...


----------



## Kölschfan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@ Adrian

Und warst du am WE in Brohl? Ich hatte leider keine Zeit weil ich wegen Personalmangel kurzfristig länger arbeiten musste.


----------



## Adrian* (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

@Kölschfan

Nein war ich nicht, mir fehlte die Zeit dafür...
Ich war ne std. hier in Sinzig...


----------



## Kölschfan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Und ging was?


----------



## Adrian* (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Nein, hatte nur eine Brasse...
Die ganze letzte Zeit lief es schon schlecht hier, deswegen wollte ich mal nach Brohl...


----------



## PANFISH (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

*So nun ist es endlich wieder soweit. Nach langer Zeit des nicht angelns werde ich am WE wieder mal mein Glück versuchen. Werde diesesmal aber mal zur abwechslung mal im Aschaffenburger raum Angeln. Falls ich eine Barbe Fange wird natürlich sofort bericht erstattet|bla: #h .*


----------



## Adrian* (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So, das Jahr 2006 ist zu Ende, und somit auch die Anglerboard Großbarbenjagd 2006. 
Da leider von den Angemeldeten 42 Angler'n gerade einmal 9 ihre Fänge gemeldet haben, sieht das Ergebnis, obwohl doch recht gute und viele Fänge (besonder's durch einen bestimmten Angler  ) auch dem entsprechende aus! 

Die größte Barbe, meldete Boardie
*Panfish*

Er fing am 15.04.2006 im Main gegen 14:30Uhr eine Barbe von 78cm und 11 Pfund! 












Desweiteren fing Panfish noch eine 64er Barbe.

Petri Heil und Glückwunsch dazu von meiner Seite, sauber gemacht!! 

Besonder's hervorstach Boardie *MainzGonsenheim*, der die meisten, und nicht gerade einmal kleinen Barben fing, und eigentlich ständig Fänge meldete.
Er meldete insgesamt 16 Barben, und ein paar kleinere die er aber nicht eintragen lassen wollte.

Seine Barben waren : 2x 74, 73, 2x 68, 4x 67, 2x 64, 2x 62, 58 und 57cm sowie eine 17cm MiniBarbe als Korioser Beifang.

Einige Berichte davon kann man unter www.Barbenfischen.de lesen.

Auch dazu mein Glückwunsch und Petri heil!

Leider nur 3 größere Barben konnte Boardie *Adrian** fangen.

Seine Barben Barben waren 56, 63 und 64cm.

Auch dazu Petri Heil und Glückwunsch!

Boardie *Karpfenmick* meldete ebenfalls 3 Barben.

Seine Barben waren 40, 48 und 63cm.

Petri Heil und mein Glückwunsch!

Boardie *Raubfisch-Fan* meldete eine Barbe von 57cm.

Petri Heil und mein Glückwunsch!

Boardie *heinzrch* fing zwei Barben von 48 und 51cm!

Petri Heil und mein Glückwunsch!

Boardie *Rheinangler66* meldete eine Barbe von 49cm

Petri Heil und mein Glückwunsch!

Boardie *Sigi* meldete 3 kleinere Barben bis 40cm, hatte aber meiner Meinung nach den besten Beifang! 

http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/waller.jpg

Petri Heil und mein Glückwunsch!

Boardie *dcpolo* meldete eine Barbe von 20cm.

Petri Heil und mein Glückwunsch!


Ebenfall's Petri Heil und Danke an die anderen Angemeldeten Boardie's.

köfis: Bonn/Rhein
PANFISH: Main bei Schweinfurt
ulschi: Mittel/Rhein/Koblenz/Mosel
Jägermeister14: Weser
Rheinangler66: Rhein
Adrian*: Rhein/Bonn-Koblenz
Alleskönner: Rhein/Bonn
AndiAusMonheim: Rhein
barta: Rhein/Krefeld/Duisburg/Monheim
Barbus_barbus: Niederrhein
Barbenflüsterer: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
dcpolo: Niederrhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Emerich
Daserge: Rhein
DerStipper: Mosel
DonCamile: Rhein/Main
Fabio: Donau/Wien/Kraftwerg/Freudenau
Franky: Weser/Bremen
FräuleinRotauge: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
forellenudo: Rhein/Bonn
Fischdödl: Rhein/Bonn
Fisheye_67: Rhein
Karpfenmick: Rhein/Urdenbach
MainzGonsenheim: Rhein
Patrikasus: Rhein/Lippe
planlos13: Rhein/Mainz/Bingen
solly: Rhein/Bonn
ShogunZ: Altmühl
sigi: Rhein
T.Müller: Lippe/Rhein
Thomas9904: Necker/Heilbronn
fiskes: Rhein/Karslruhe-Worms
Dani CH: Reuss/Schweiz
Zander55: Niederrhein/Krefeld-Duisburg
Ein Angler: Rhein/Duisburg/Krefeld/Meerbusch/Düsseldorf
Schleie: Weser/ Minden,Vlotho
Chris`n`Roll: Rhein/Köln
heinzrch: Pegnitz/Nürnberg
angel-daddy: Rhein/Ruhr
Raubfisch-Fan: Rhein/Speyer-Mannheim/ Neckar/Heidelberg-Mannheim
Kölschfan: Rhein/Koblenz
barbarossa: Rhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Meerbusch
urdenbachfisher: Rhein/ Düsseldorf/Urdenbach.

Wenn eingige Boardie's wieder intresse daran haben denke ich das sich auch eine Großbarbenjagd 2007 einrichten lässt.
Was mit den Preisen von Zebco ist weiss ich nicht, dass wird sich aber denke ich aber demnächst bestimmt klären!
Durch die Angaben die gepostet wurde lässt sich glaube ich keine eindeutige Stratigie erstellen, aber ich denke das wenn ihr euch die Angaben im Daten und Faktenthread durchlesst, sich jeder ein eigenes Bild davon machen kann, und sich garantiert ein paar Tipp's dort findet!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542&highlight=gro%DFbarbenjagd


----------



## Adrian* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

So, Thomas hat mir auf meine PN geantwortet wegen der Sachen von Zebco!

Die Sache steht anscheinend noch, es könnte nur bis Mitte-Ende Januar dauer'n. 
Und wenn wir bei ausgemachten von Thomas bleiben :

"Jo Spitze, und ich hab auch gleich noch ne Spitzenmeldung:
Zebco (in Person von Frerk Petersen) findet die Sache auch klasse hier.

Daher spendiert Zebco ein paar schöne Preise für Barbenangler, die hier mitmachen:

Wer die größte Barbe regulär meldet (inkl. Foto etc.) :
Browning Hotrods Barbel 1216 360

Wer die meisten regulären Fangmeldungen im Laufe des Jahres bringt:
Browning Black Magic Rolle RD 0148 040

Und wer den "kuriosesten Beifang" meldet:
Browning Champion Choice Barben Futter "Easy Cheesy", 9 x 1 kg
Beutel, 3970 013"


Das hiesse dann,

Panfish, da den größten Fang, die Rute!

MainzGonsenheim, da die meinsten gemeldeten Fänge, die Rolle!

Und Sigi, der den wohl ungewöhlichsten Beifang hatte, das Futter!

Wenn damit jeder einverstanden ist, und mir keine Fehler unterlaufen sind, würde ich das Ergebnis so zu Thomas schicken?!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

denke mal das du als alter datenpfleger auch mal was vom board bekommen solltest


----------



## PANFISH (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Danke Adrian für die info.
Wäre das erstemal das ich was gewinne|uhoh: 
Glückwunsch auch Sigi und MG#h


----------



## tomkat (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

hallo
findet die großbarbenjagd 2007 auch statt ?


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

würde mich auch für das jahr 2007 anmelden da ich dieses jahr auch bestimmt ab und zu auf die schönen barben fischen werde 
und |schild-g an die gewinner


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Thomas kümmert sich drum.

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Soll bis März alles abgeklärt sein.

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

dann müsste aber ja auch alles rückwirkend zählen. andererseits würde das torsten ja in die karten spielen und das wäre mies


----------



## JoFlash (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

Ich würdes es auch versuchen......

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner..

MFG,
Chris


----------



## sigi (21. April 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ups, da hat man mal was gewonnen und auch noch verpasst. war die letzten 8 monate nicht oft online wegen umbaumaßnahmen. was ist aus der sache geworden?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (28. April 2007)

*AW: Die Anglerboard - Großbarbenjagd 2006*

ja was ist aus der sache geworden thomas bzw. adrian?


----------

